# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 00:34)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jan 2018 às 00:53)

Boa noite, 2018 está cá!  Começa fresco com céu pouco nublado e *4.7°C *


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2018 às 03:27)

Boa noite
Bem vindo ao novo ano !
Temperatura atual de 8,4°C
88% HR 
Pressão a 1031 hPa 
Céu limpo 
(Dados da estação Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2018 às 11:26)

Bom dia 
Feliz ano novo !
Céu nublado 
12,5°C
Pressão a 1033 hPa 
94% HR 
(Globaltronics) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Jan 2018 às 11:57)

Bom dia!
Feliz ano 2018 para todos
Sem chuva, vento fraco/moderado de S/SW
Fechei o ano com 782mm
Sigo com 14.3ºC e 85% HR


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2018 às 19:43)

Boa noite ,
Céu nublado 
Temperatura atual de 13,0°C
86% HR 
Pressão a 1033 hPa 
(Globaltronics) 
Amanhã volto ao sul (Monchique)


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (2 Jan 2018 às 00:25)

Boa noite e feliz ano novo para todos

Por aqui o mês de Dezembro terminou com* 201,4mm*, um mês bom em termos de chuva, a fechar um ano seco que acumulou no total *699,5mm
*
Por agora céu muito nublado e 13ºC


----------



## GabKoost (2 Jan 2018 às 07:22)

Chuva miúda toda a noite. Aumentou de intensidade na última meia hora.
5mm até agora.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2018 às 07:33)

Bom dia 
Chuva fraca por Gondomar 
12,6°C
95% HR 
Pressão a 1032 hPa 
(Globaltronics) 
..........................................................
Deixo hoje de reportar o litoral norte
Regresso ao sul , a Monchique 
Vou fazer hoje a viagem ...
Bom evento e bom ano 2018!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (2 Jan 2018 às 07:36)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> Chuva fraca por Gondomar
> 12,6°C
> 95% HR
> ...


Faz boa viagem! Cuidado com o piso molhado!
Pela Maia chove bem.


----------



## karkov (2 Jan 2018 às 07:37)

Por Guimarães chove certinho


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2018 às 08:06)

Intruso disse:


> Faz nos viagem! Cuidado com o piso molhado!
> Pela Maia chove bem.


Obrigado amigo 
Abraço

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (2 Jan 2018 às 09:04)

Chuva certinha pelo porto . Belo tempo


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Jan 2018 às 09:33)

Bom dia a todos e um bom ano!
A reportar do meu corpo de bombeiros (Vila Praia de Ancora).
Antes de sair de casa tinha um acumulado de *12mm*, sendo que por volta das 07:20 choveu moderado, a temperatura estava nos 13.5 e uma humidade relativa nos 90%
De momento continua a cair certinha. 
O mar esta revolto


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2018 às 10:48)

Bom dia, e um Bom Ano para todos!

Por aqui manhã de chuva persistente, por vezes moderada, sigo com *12.4 mm *acumulados.

13.4ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2018 às 11:28)

Chove bem e de forma contínua, *15 mm* acumulados


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2018 às 11:41)

Bom dia e bom ano 2018. 

Por cá vai chovendo moderadamente, com vento fraco a moderado de *SSO*.
O *acumulado* está nos *14,7 mm*.
*Ontem* ainda tivemos chuva fraca, cujo *acumulado* restringiu-se a *2,0 mm*.

*Tactual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 97%
*​*Neve!* A *cota de neve* para a madrugada de sábado está nos 200 metros. *Chatice! *
Então não é que faltará a chuva? Porrada nela! 
Valha-nos a chuva persistente que não nos largará até lá. O fim de semana deverá ser tendencialmente seco. Depois, mais chuva? Aguardemos...


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 11:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia e bom ano 2018.
> 
> Por cá vai chovendo moderadamente, com vento fraco a moderado de *SSO*.
> O *acumulado* está nos *14,7 mm*.
> ...



Cota de neve?? Então nem precipitação há, cota de neve? Que é isso? 
____________________________________________
Por aqui chuva persistente desde as 4h da madrugada. Ao menos chuva por aqui temos de sobra e as previsões desta estão igualmente boas no norte e centro!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2018 às 12:59)

Isto é  que vai uma seca no litoral norte!!
15°c e chuva há 7 horas seguidas!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2018 às 13:05)

Boas, 

sigo com nevoeiro fechado, chuva fraca e *19.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## jonas (2 Jan 2018 às 13:26)

Boas,
Chove fraco desde o nascer do dia.
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Jan 2018 às 14:07)

Boa tarde! De momento sem chuva 
O acumulado deste mês esta nos *17mm *


----------



## Stinger (2 Jan 2018 às 14:29)

Deixo aqui uma foto , a serra de santa justa e afins todas tapadas
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 14:47)

Stinger disse:


> Deixo aqui uma foto , a serra de santa justa e afins todas tapadas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmo, vejo daqui.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 14:48)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Isto é  que vai uma seca no litoral norte!!
> 15°c e chuva há 7 horas seguidas!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Ironicamente, seca é que deixará de haver a chover assim.


----------



## jonas (2 Jan 2018 às 16:01)

Por cá continua a chover agora ainda mais fraco, os campos  já estão todos alagados...
Vento moderado.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2018 às 17:11)

Vinha de Paredes, ao chegar a Baltar/Vandoma tava um nevoeiro desgraçado! Chuva miúda e visibilidade de uns 15m. Zona alta, um mundo diferente daqui em baixo  14 Graus.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Jan 2018 às 17:19)

Nuestros hermanos estão com estes acumulados!!!!
-Monte Castrove: *79,3 l/m2* 
-Cespón (Boiro): *64 l/m2 *
-Fornelos de Montes: *62,8 l/m2 *
-Vigo-Campus: *62,5 l/m2*


----------



## qwerl (2 Jan 2018 às 17:34)

Boas
Por aqui manhã de chuva persistente e tarde de chuvisco e nevoeiro, com *20,1mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2018 às 17:40)

Boas, 

por aqui, e depois de um intervalo, a chuva está de regresso, certinha e por vezes moderada, sigo com *20.8 mm* acumulados 

12.9ºc actuais,

Nevoeiro fechado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jan 2018 às 18:53)

**
É sempre bom, ver a natureza a ganhar vida novamente...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Jan 2018 às 19:14)

Por aqui continua a chuva "morrinha", com bastante nevoeiro...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Jan 2018 às 22:11)

Os acumulados dos nosso vizinhos!


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2018 às 22:17)

Chuva fraca por aqui, o acumulado está nos 22.4 mm.

14.3°c.

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2018 às 23:40)

Boa noite.

Ora, está a chover!
E chove, e chove, e chove...Bastantes horas de chuva. Muitas. Um bocado. Muita humidade. É só humidade. 
Temos nevoeiro nalgumas zonas, com visibilidade reduzida, noutras é mesmo a chuva que retira visibilidade.
O vento tem soprado fraco de tarde e noite.
O *acumulado* de hoje vai em *35,8 mm*.


JoaoCodeco disse:


> Nuestros hermanos estão com estes acumulados!!!!
> -Monte Castrove: *79,3 l/m2*
> -Cespón (Boiro): *64 l/m2 *
> -Fornelos de Montes: *62,8 l/m2 *
> -Vigo-Campus: *62,5 l/m2*


@JoaoCodeco , diz a nuestros hermanos que aqui também chove muito. Tivéssemos nós estações à mesma altitude e proximidade atlântica como eles, e teríamos de certeza competição renhida ao longo do ano.
Falta cabril com grandes falhas, a de Lamas de Mouro deve estar protegida pela montanha, etc., etc.. Há falhas constantes nalgumas estações dos potenciais *penicos.*
Braga, Vila Nova de Cerveira, Monção e Ponte de Lima estão a baixa altitude por exemplo. 

*Tactual: 13,8ºC*
*Hr: 100% (coisa rara nesta estação!)*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Jan 2018 às 23:51)

@Aristocrata, deparo-me sempre com as falhas sucessivas das estações de Cerveira e Monção 
Gostava de ver os acumulados e nada...


----------



## João45 (3 Jan 2018 às 00:01)

Boas pessoal, Bom Ano Novo para todos (menos para o Aristocrata) ;-)

Como estão as previsões para esta semana? Sexta e Sábado serão os dias mais animados?

Como se não houvessem já motivos suficientes para uma pessoa querer chegar ao fim da semana né...

Off topic: Alguém sabe um bom sítio para comprar óculos de sol à maneira, como os da minha foto, na zona do Porto?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2018 às 00:05)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Aristocrata, deparo-me sempre com as falhas sucessivas das estações de Cerveira e Monção
> Gostava de ver os acumulados e nada...


Eu percebo-te.
João, tivéssemos nós estações em altitude como eles tem, a 10-40 km do mar e certamente veríamos acumulados expressivos.
E, como é notório, temos falhas que não se coadunam com um serviço profissional como é o IPMA. Os motivos já foram bem escalpelizados por nós no fórum...
Felizmente vamos tendo algumas estações amadoras que nos permitem ter uma melhor noção do clima do NO. Mas mesmo isso é insuficiente. Precisamos de mais, de melhor serviço.
*Como podemos acreditar nos dados mensais*, anuais ou plurianuais  (temperatura, precipitação por exemplo) se há muitas falhas nos registos? Que os há é indesmentível! De certeza que fazem por *ESTIMATIVA*, e como tal sujeitos a falhas não desprezíveis.



João45 disse:


> ...Bom Ano Novo para todos (menos para o Aristocrata)
> Off topic: Alguém sabe um bom sítio para comprar óculos de sol à maneira, como os da minha foto, na zona do Porto?
> Cumprimentos.


Epá! A minha dignidade...
Óculos de sol: vê nesta loja (vê em categorias\produtos) - Loja física vê aqui no Porto

Bem, terminei o dia com 35,8 mm de acumulado. Nada mau. 
Para o resto da semana o *GFS* já cortou para metade a precipitação prevista. Pode ser que reponha...
Até amanhã.

P.S.: 00.13h - ora tomem lá nuestros hermanos! Já tenho 1,0 mm neste novo dia. Tomem!


----------



## João45 (3 Jan 2018 às 00:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Eu percebo-te.
> João, tivéssemos nós estações em altitude como eles tem, a 10-40 km do mar e certamente veríamos acumulados expressivos.
> E, como é notório, temos falhas que não se coadunam com um serviço profissional como é o IPMA. Os motivos já foram bem escalpelizados por nós no fórum...
> Felizmente vamos tendo algumas estações amadoras que nos permitem ter uma melhor noção do clima do NO. Mas mesmo isso é insuficiente. Precisamos de mais, de melhor serviço.
> ...



Espero que tenhas percebido que estava  brincar contigo (not)!

Obrigado pelas dicas, mas a primeira vista parece-me caro...as "gajas" lixam me o dinheiro todo...não tens noção.

P.s. Gostei do unicórnio Tira Medo Led e tu?


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2018 às 06:59)

Bom dia,

mais um dia igual a ontem, nevoeiro fechado, chuva persistente, sigo com *5 mm* acumulados ( ontem o acumulado ficou nos *23 mm* ) 

14.5ºc actuais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2018 às 07:55)

Bom dia
Chuva persistente


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2018 às 09:37)

Sigo com 14.3°C
Hr 95%
(EM- Globaltronics)
O mês está nos 24mm


----------



## 1337 (3 Jan 2018 às 14:16)

Desde o dia 25 de Dezembro até ontem, choveu 233.7mm. E continua a crescer o acumulado  Isto sim é o normal Inverno que costumamos ter no Norte.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2018 às 21:31)

Boa noite.

Ai esta chuvinha que não nos larga. Parece um daqueles cães de 5 cm que ao passar por eles vão-nos perseguindo as canelas...

A chuva foi intermitente, com períodos de persistente, fraca normalmente.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *17,8 mm*.
O vento ainda soprou moderado ao final da manhã. mas geralmente tem estado fraco de SSO.
Efectuei uma pequena limpeza das conchas do pluviómetro - até estavam quase limpas. Assim tenho a certeza que é tudo "água" na contagem.

*Tactual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 97%*​



João45 disse:


> Espero que tenhas percebido que estava  brincar contigo (not)!
> Obrigado pelas dicas, mas a primeira vista parece-me caro...as "gajas" lixam me o dinheiro todo...não tens noção.
> P.s. Gostei do unicórnio Tira Medo Led e tu?


Epá! Não me agridas mais...
Os óculos são caros? Comprei ali uns pol@roid por 21€ já com portes (e há bastantes modelos)...Caros?
O unicórnio tira medos até é fixe para as crianças. Acho que os adultos é que morrem de medo com eles.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2018 às 23:11)

Boa noite, 

Chove certinho por aqui, sigo com 8.6 mm acumulados

13.8°c actuais, algum nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (3 Jan 2018 às 23:54)

Boa noite
Chuva fraca, nevoeiro, humidade e tempo ameno, assim se vão resumindo os últimos dias

Neste momento chuva fraca e nevoeiro


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Jan 2018 às 00:52)

Boa noite! 
Continua o tempo da "morrinha", por vezes moderada, o nevoeiro e persistente
Vento por vezes fraco 
O mar esta revolto...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2018 às 00:55)

Boa madrugada.

A chuva continua a cair, fraca, insistente. O teto de nuvens permanece baixo.
O vento sopra fraco, variável de *OSO* a *SSO*.
Ontem o *acumulado* ficou nos *19,8 mm*.
Desde as 00h já tenho mais *1,3 mm*.

Finalmente já vejo os rios aqui no planalto a correr com caudal regular. A água já se começa a infiltrar em profundidade e a alimentar as nascentes. Bom sinal!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Jan 2018 às 01:03)

Bons acumulados, mas é preciso mais...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Jan 2018 às 02:04)

De momento sem chuva...
Nota-se algumas abertas
Sigo com 14.3ºC; HR 95%
Sem vento


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2018 às 19:08)

Boas,

por aqui hoje alguma chuva, acumulados *3.4 mm* ( ontem o acumulado ficou nos *10.2 mm* )

Sigo com 13.6ºc ,vento SSW 13 Km/h e 92 % HR, a pressão já está em queda.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2018 às 22:06)

Boa noite.

*Pessoal, está a chover!*
Era só isso.



Neste momento temos chuva fraca e vento fraco a moderado de *SSO*.
O *acumulado* está nos *7,4 mm*.
Continuamos com pouca amplitude térmica. Certamente isto mudará no sábado e domingo. 

*Tactual: 11,4ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Jan 2018 às 22:17)

Boa noite
De momento vento moderado de SSO, com rajadas
Sem chuva de momento
T- 14.3; HR- 86%
hPa - 1021


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Jan 2018 às 22:38)

O acumulado para amanha esta interessante...


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2018 às 23:40)

Por aqui também chove com alguma intensidade, sigo com  5 mm acumulados

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (4 Jan 2018 às 23:49)

Boa noite

Ontem acumulado foi de *9,4mm*

Hoje alguma chuva fraca durante a manhã e céu muito nublado durante a tarde

Por agora chove fraco e o vento a aumentar de intensidade lentamente, o acumulado é *2,3mm*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2018 às 00:19)

Sigo com T- 13.7; e 94% HR
Vento moderado SSO com chuva fraca
Uma miséria de acumulado de 1mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2018 às 03:17)

Chuva e vento moderado!!!
Isto é temporal do Norte carago


----------



## GabKoost (5 Jan 2018 às 04:35)

Chuva moderada / forte e vento bem puxado!

Beleza de noite de inverno mesmo ao gosto de um Minhoto!

P.S: Para os mais distraídos, já são 12 dias seguidos com precipitação significativa acumulada aqui pelas bandas do Noroeste.

O último dia em que não foi registada precipitação foi na véspera de Natal.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2018 às 07:02)

Bom dia, 

madrugada de chuva por vezes forte, sigo com *19.6 mm* acumulados e a subir 

Neste momento já se nota alguma frescura, sigo com 10.8ºc.

Chuva moderada com gotas grossas e frias


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2018 às 07:26)

Bom dia,
Hoje chegou o dia do evento.
Começa bem com chuva, por vezes forte e vento moderado.
A temperatura está nos 10.5°C .


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2018 às 07:30)

*23.2 mm* e a subir 

Chuva grossa


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2018 às 07:55)

Bom dia.

Chuvinha a gosto...
Para já ainda não chegou a forte.
No satélite observa-se uma frente em rápida passagem, com uma zona mais intensa que deverá estar a chegar ao Douro Litoral.
Vai ser rápido e parece-me não muito expressiva. Talvez o pós-frontal o seja...
O *acumulado* está agora nos *29,7 mm*.
O vento já soprou moderado com uma ou outra rajada forte mas agora está mais calmo.

*Tactual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2018 às 08:30)

Bom dia
Noite de chuva e vento à maneira 
O acumulado desta noite ficou nos* 28mm *
Quando sai de casa a temperatura estava nos 11.5ºC e a humidade relativa nos 95%
Um dos regatos que passo todos os dias estava quase a chegar ao limite....
E a chuva continua....


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2018 às 08:58)

Por aqui *26 mm* até ao momento 

10.6 ºc actuais.

Bastante escuro para Oeste.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2018 às 09:13)

Vento já mudou de rumo de S/SO para N/NO, já se nota diferença na temperatura


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 09:17)

Ora bom dia!!

Por aqui noite de chuva, com 15,5mm acumulados e a temperatura está em queda com 8,8º atuais...

Os dados estão lançados, agora é aguardar que entre pelo menos um aguaceiro em terra durante a madrugada e depois amanhã de tarde que apareça alguma instabilidade... Não é muito provável mas não é, de todo, impossível.

Alguma expectativa por minha parte


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2018 às 09:24)

Chove que até faz "fumo" 

*27.2 mm*


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2018 às 09:34)

Vidros a ficar embaciados, temperatura exterior a descer.

*28.7 mm*


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 09:41)

Escuro e chove bem por Valongo. Rios e campos cheios de água


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2018 às 10:07)

Portanto a cota de neve já iniciou a sua descida...


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2018 às 10:22)

A ficar frio por aqui e com o vento a ajudar, sigo com 9.6ºc


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2018 às 10:36)

Bastante escuto a NO
Será que vai vir o que estou a pensar?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2018 às 11:10)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/05-01-2018/neve-corta-estradas-na-serra-da-estrela


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2018 às 11:37)

A cota estará nos 1400 M
Sigo com 9°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 11:48)

Bastante frio por Valongo. Deve estar algures entre 9/10°C


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2018 às 12:41)

Boas,

Madrugada de temporal por aqui, chuva e vento forte.
Acumulados *22,4mm* 

O anemómetro não anda a registar corretamente a velocidade, quando o vento sopra mais fraco parece ter atrito (WD40 deve resolver), ainda assim tive uma rajada máxima *84km/h 
*
Neste momento* 9,9ºC* e vento NNW


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2018 às 13:10)

Boas, 

por aqui *29.5 mm* acumulados, de momento não chove.

10.8ºc actuais.


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2018 às 13:38)

Boas,
Ja parou de chover...estão 10°C.
Vento fraco.
A cota ja está a cair...


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 14:40)

Por aqui termómetro a postos, vou com *10.8ºC* e cai um aguaceiro fraco. 

Edit 15h30: Frio a começar a entrar, temperatura e humidade a descerem mesmo sem chuva, *10.2ºC* atuais e vento gélido de NW


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 16:57)

*8.8ºC*, desce bem


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 17:16)

Boas!

Por aqui 6,8º 17mm acumulados, não chove desde o meio dia.

Venha de lá essa neve de madrugada!


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 17:43)

Boas, agora a anoitecer, a ficar mesmo frio  *7.6ºC* atuais e céu nublado por nuvens altas. Já se vê alguns aguaceiros para o lado do litoral NW:


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 18:06)

Sigo com 5,9º, céu a ficar limpo....


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 18:12)

Meteofan disse:


> Sigo com 5,9º, céu a ficar limpo....


No entanto aproximam-se os 1ºs aguaceiros parece  *7.0ºC, * de boca aberta pelo quão bem está a descer por aqui aos 130m.


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 18:14)

c0ldPT disse:


> No entanto aproximam-se os 1ºs aguaceiros parece  *7.0ºC, * de boca aberta pelo quão bem está a descer por aqui aos 130m.


Os aguaceiros não chegam cá...


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 18:18)

Meteofan disse:


> Os aguaceiros não chegam cá...


Segundo os modelos não. A realidade é outra coisa, ver-se-á.  *6.7ºC*


----------



## qwerl (5 Jan 2018 às 18:21)

Boas

Noite de temporal com chuva e vento forte, *16,8mm* acumulados
Durante o dia o céu manteve-se nublado mas foi notando-se o arrefecimento


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2018 às 18:30)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo gradualmente, sigo com 9.4ºc actuais.

O acumulado mantêm-se nos *29.5 mm*.

Céu a limpar.


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2018 às 18:50)

Alguns aguaceiros a entrarem no litoral norte. Apreciar de serem poucos, podem ser um bom indicador para o que aí vem...


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 18:58)

5.2º por aqui e nota-se bem a dificuldade dos aguaceiros em entrar...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 19:01)

jonas disse:


> Alguns aguaceiros a entrarem no litoral norte. Apreciar de serem poucos, podem ser um bom indicador para o que aí vem...


Já deverá estar a nevar em algumas zonas do P. N. Peneda-Gerês. Começa então a lotaria.


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2018 às 19:43)

Pequena linha de pequenos aguaceiros a chegar a terra.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 19:48)

jonas disse:


> Pequena linha de pequenos aguaceiros a chegar a terra.



Esperemos não ser a única. E também melhor era se fossem mais fortes mas pronto.  *4.5ºC*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2018 às 20:04)

Boas! Durante a tarde algumas abertas, chuviscou apenas a pouco!
Sensação térmica começou a descer... 





Entretanto as previsões de chuva não são nada favoráveis...


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 20:07)

4,6º atuais, aguaceiro que passou perto daqui em Fafe, e segundo familiar deu neve nas serras de Fafe.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 20:39)

Por aqui aguaceiro fraco com* 4.7ºC* atuais.  Humidade deve ser quase nos 100% senão nos mesmos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 21:11)

Aguaceiro moderado, com 4,6º. Só chuva.
Agora não vejo mais aguaceiros sinceramente....


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 21:17)

Meteofan disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado, com 4,6º. Só chuva.
> Agora não vejo mais aguaceiros sinceramente....


Tens tantos aguaceiros a vir de noroeste...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2018 às 21:17)

Vejam esta velocidade do vento....


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2018 às 21:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tens tantos aguaceiros a vir de noroeste...



Tenho a impressão que vai ser um fiasco, mas...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2018 às 21:25)

No entanto...


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jan 2018 às 21:27)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Tenho a impressão que vai ser um fiasco, mas...



Confio nas previsões, tem de dar certo


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 21:28)

Este vai acertar em cheio na na Peneda, Soajo, Amarela etc


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 21:29)

Nota-se que o pós-frontal está atrasado, a cota ainda está acima do que era suposto. Nesta zona devia estar nos 600m mas ainda deve ir nos 750m.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2018 às 21:31)

Miguel96 disse:


> Confio nas previsões, tem de dar certo



Sim, assim espero para a alegria de muitos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2018 às 21:34)

Eu cá acho que o pós frontal vai ser fraquinho se é  que ele alguma vez existiu...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2018 às 21:37)

Por aqui o frio vai-se acentuando, sigo com *7.7ºc*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2018 às 21:40)

Segundo um conhecido meu, nevou na Peneda, mas não acumulou...
Ausência de precipitação


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 21:43)

Pois, como esperado... Enfim, agora cada vez menos os aguaceiros entrarão...


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 21:58)

Mais um aguaceiro a começar, fraco. *4.8ºC
*
EDIT: Passou a moderado. 4.9ºC


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2018 às 22:05)

c0ldPT disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro a começar, fraco. *4.8ºC
> *
> EDIT: Passou a moderado. 4.9ºC


No cruzeiro (sensivelmente 450m) a temperatura deve andar pelos 3.5°C-4°C...se diminuir mais um pouco...


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 22:08)

jonas disse:


> No cruzeiro (sensivelmente 450m) a temperatura deve andar pelos 3.5°C-4°C...se diminuir mais um pouco...



No topo da serra (510m) estão sempre menos 2.5ºC que aqui mas acontece que a humidade anda entre os 90-100% o que não favorece nada.
______________
Parece que a haver aguaceiros, no máximo serão moderados. Mesmo que aos haja não terão pujança para fazer descer a cota, se cair algo os 500/600m já é uma sorte enorme.
*
5.2ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2018 às 22:13)

jonas disse:


> No cruzeiro (sensivelmente 450m) a temperatura deve andar pelos 3.5°C-4°C...se diminuir mais um pouco...


Para nevar no cruzeiro tem de estar pelo menos 3°c por aqui.
Atualmente sigo com 7°c

Esqueçam la isso.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2018 às 22:19)

c0ldPT disse:


> No topo da serra (510m) estão sempre menos 2.5ºC que aqui mas acontece que a humidade anda entre os 90-100% o que não favorece nada.
> ______________
> Parece que a haver aguaceiros, no máximo serão moderados. Mesmo que aos haja não terão pujança para fazer descer a cota, se cair algo os 500/600m já é uma sorte enorme.
> *
> 5.2ºC*


Pelo que sei o topo da serra  não é no cruzeiro, é na serra do muro em Vandoma, que é o ponto mais alto de Paredes. O cruzeiro(em Baltar) deve ter 450m, mais ou menos.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 22:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Para nevar no cruzeiro tem de estar pelo menos 3°c por aqui.
> Atualmente sigo com 7°c
> 
> Esqueçam la isso.
> ...


Sabes bem que não funciona assim, depende da humidade. É possível nevar com 3 graus, se a humidade se situasse nos 70/75%

________________
Exato eu falei do topo da serra do muro  @jonas


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2018 às 22:27)

c0ldPT disse:


> Sabes bem que não funciona assim, depende da humidade. É possível nevar com 3 graus, se a humidade se situasse nos 70/75%
> 
> ________________
> Exato eu falei do topo da serra do muro  @jonas


Não percebi, que te dê férias á serra do muro...
.............................
Passou um aguaceiro de raspão por aqui.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 22:29)

jonas disse:


> Não percebi, que te dê férias á serra do muro...
> .............................
> Passou um aguaceiro de raspão por aqui.



Os 2.5ºC a menos do que aqui, são no topo da Serra do Muro em Vandoma, o Cruzeiro fica um pouco abaixo aos 470m, lá devem estar menos uns 2 graus que aqui.


----------



## João45 (5 Jan 2018 às 22:34)

Quais as previsoes apra as proximas horas amigos?


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 22:40)

Mais um aguaceiro curto e moderado há minutos. *5.1ºC*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jan 2018 às 22:53)

João45 disse:


> Quais as previsoes apra as proximas horas amigos?

















Até as 06:00h é isto...


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2018 às 22:55)

Aguaceiro fraco por aqui há minutos.
Vou subir aos 400m até há zona de Cristelo, sem grandes esperanças...
Edit: aos 400m estão 6°C segundo o carro, temperatura muito alta e a precipitação é pouca, concluo que este evento não trouxe nada de especial.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 23:01)

jonas disse:


> Aguaceiro fraco por aqui há minutos.
> Vou subir aos 400m até há zona de Cristelo, sem grandes esperanças...



Nem te dês ao trabalho... Não há frio e precipitação forte suficiente. 

*4.3ºC*


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2018 às 23:07)

c0ldPT disse:


> Nem te dês ao trabalho... Não há frio e precipitação forte suficiente.
> 
> *4.3ºC*


Por acaso, um familiar tinha de ir a Cristelo e aproveitei para ir com ele e tirar as minhas duvidas acerca deste evento.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 23:08)

Depois relata a temperatura no ponto mais alto que fores  @jonas
___________________
*
3.7ºC*, mínima do dia para já.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2018 às 23:30)

Boa noite...

Lá tivemos mais um episódio interessante de chuva e algum vento.
Pronto! Era só isto.






Epá, venha de lá mas é essa neve. Há por aqui cabeças muito fervilhantes, convém arrefecer esta gente. 
Pelas 22.30h caia um aguaceiro fraco\muito fraco entre Penafiel e Paredes.
Na zona de Cristelo-Paredes estavam cerca de 6,0ºC e já aqui em Paços a temperatura desceu para os 5,0ºC (termómetro do carro). Mas estava já seca a estrada, sinal que o ar frio já estava a acumular nas zonas propícias.
A humidade continua ainda alta, pelo que a cair alguma coisa o ar terá de ser mais seco e\ou a temperatura descer bem.
O *acumulado* de hoje é então de *35,8 mm*.
O *total de janeiro* vai nos *101,8 mm*.

Fiz uma comparação de valores entre os obtidos com o *udómetro *_*Hellmann*_ e o *pluviómetro digital* *da estação Oregon scientific*: *46,4 mm e 46,3 mm* respectivamente (depois que foram _zerados_ os dois). É um resultado excelente - o cuidado com a limpeza\manutenção do sensor vale bem a pena. 

Despeço-me com *4,7ºC* e *91%* de *Hr*.
Bom fim de semana.


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2018 às 23:31)

3,2º por aqui sem precipitação mas vem aí um aguaceiro...
A não ser que seja intenso e faça cair a temperatura será só chuva porque a humidade está a 90%


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 23:44)

*3.5ºC *


----------



## dopedagain (5 Jan 2018 às 23:57)

Viva.. nevou a meio da tarde no Parque nacional mas muito fraco, muito pouca percipitação. Neste momento a 570 metros de altitude está 1º.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 00:00)

dopedagain disse:


> Viva.. nevou a meio da tarde no Parque nacional mas muito fraco, muito pouca percipitação. Neste momento a 570 metros de altitude está 1º.



Local? (a 570m com 1º)


----------



## dopedagain (6 Jan 2018 às 00:04)

c0ldPT disse:


> Local? (a 570m com 1º)



Boalhosa / Ponte de Lima 




Sem precipitação não há milagres! já deve ter descido para os 0º tive que vir à vila, se vir no radar alguma boa vaga ainda subo

( https://www.google.pt/maps/place/41°44'44.9"N+8°28'38.9"W/@41.7485426,-8.4721999,14z/data=!4m6!3m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d41.7458174!4d-8.4774747 )


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 00:07)

dopedagain disse:


> Boalhosa / Ponte de Lima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olha o radar! Pode passar um aguaceiro aí! Anda perto...
___________________

Pingou com *3.3ºC* há pouco, já subiu para 3.6ºC  Bem, e foi a mínima do dia!


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2018 às 00:47)

Frio, 2,7º...

Dava jeito esse pós frontal intenso previsto pelo Bestweather eheh

Até amanhã pessoal.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jan 2018 às 00:54)

Meteofan disse:


> Frio, 2,7º...
> 
> Dava jeito esse pós frontal intenso previsto pelo Bestweather eheh
> 
> Até amanhã pessoal.


Vai ser intenso, acredita


Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2018 às 00:55)

Miguel96 disse:


> Vai ser intenso, acredita
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


Ui tão intenso... Olha para o radar e já vês as células todas a morrer. Já se acabou.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2018 às 00:56)

Continua a descida por causa do céu limpo...

2,4º


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 00:57)

Meteofan disse:


> Ui tão intenso... Olha para o radar e já vês as células todas a morrer. Já se acabou.


Nisso concordo. Talvez chegue alguma chuva fraca proviniente da extensão norte da célula mais potente, no máximo. Depois deve limpar aqui no litoral norte e venha a geada talvez. Já o litoral centro vai sair a lotaria lá...


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jan 2018 às 00:59)

Meteofan disse:


> Ui tão intenso... Olha para o radar e já vês as células todas a morrer. Já se acabou.


Se eu te der razão posso ficar mal, se eu nao te der razão também. Não somos futurologistas, é esperar para ver

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 01:06)

*2.7ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jan 2018 às 01:22)

Chuva moderada agora mesmo. 

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jan 2018 às 01:30)

Trovoada !  Belo ronco ...


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 01:33)

*2.8ºC*, células a passarem de raspão e a irem para SW  Já esteve nos 2.5ºC.


----------



## Zulo (6 Jan 2018 às 01:35)

Meteofan disse:


> Ui tão intenso... Olha para o radar e já vês as células todas a morrer. Já se acabou.





c0ldPT disse:


> Nisso concordo. Talvez chegue alguma chuva fraca proviniente da extensão norte da célula mais potente, no máximo. Depois deve limpar aqui no litoral norte e venha a geada talvez. Já o litoral centro vai sair a lotaria lá...





Joaopaulo disse:


> Trovoada !  Belo ronco ...







EDIT: Meia hora depois......


----------



## dahon (6 Jan 2018 às 01:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Trovoada !  Belo ronco ...



Já se registam algumas descargas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2018 às 01:39)

Zulo disse:


> EDIT: Meia hora depois......


O quê? Uma trovoadazita fraca? xD Aqui está céu limpo por acaso e já nao vem nada de Norte portanto aqui acabou. Aproveitem aí a próxima hora que depois também se vai daí


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2018 às 01:43)

Vá, fiquem bem pessoal, eu vou dormir. Pode ser que acorde com tudo branco, visto estarem 2º 

(Probabilidade= 0,1%)


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 02:16)

Despeço-me com *1.9°C  *Veremos se chegará cá algo.


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2018 às 08:30)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro cerrado e 1°C.
Vento fraco.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 08:50)

1.3°C e nevoeiro cerrado também. Mínima de 0.4°C
Mais um pouco abaixo tinha um sincelo jeitoso, tudo a pingar e há teias de aranha parcialmente congeladas , já ponho foto. Ainda 2°C! (9h40)


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2018 às 09:19)

Bom dia.
Afinal eu tinha razão... Que pós frontal intenso...

Céu pouco nublado e mínima de -0,3°
Agora com sol ainda 1.4°


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 10:00)

*2.7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2018 às 10:24)

Bom dia,

por aqui manhã gelada e com algum nevoeiro vindo de Leste, mínima de *2.7 ºc *

Neste momento sol e uns frios 5.9ºc 

Vento NNW 15 Km/h.

Não registei precipitação durante a madrugada.

De minha casa aqui no Porto, olho para o Gerês e Peneda, e não vislumbro ponta de neve, nem nos cumes mais elevados..


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 11:15)

Ainda *4ºC* com nevoeiro


----------



## Semaj (6 Jan 2018 às 11:21)

Bom dia ,

Céu pouco nublado .

Vento fraco .


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2018 às 11:29)

Ainda 4.2°C e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 11:31)

jonas disse:


> Ainda 4.2°C e nevoeiro cerrado.


Por aqui começa a dissipar, 4.3°C


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jan 2018 às 11:58)

Bom dia,

Hoje o dia começou com nevoeiro que se começou a dissipar por volta das 10h.

Ficou visível esta trovoada que está no mar após ele dissipar:



Fog and thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 11:58)

Meio-dia...eis que o sol descobre, *5.2°C* mas deve começar a subir. Veremos o que reserva a tarde.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2018 às 12:04)

Tempo frio com algum vento, sigo com 7.5ºc actuais. 

Para Noroeste são visíveis algumas células.


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2018 às 12:54)

Por cá já começou a aquecer...sigo com 7.4°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jan 2018 às 12:57)




----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 13:08)

Miguel96 disse:


>


Odeio desiludir mas as células não vão entrar na costa. Dirigem-se para sul. Logo a única hipótese de chuva esta tarde seria haver convecção já em terra


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 13:49)

Nebulosidade a formar-se rapidamente a norte, dirige-se para sul. Talvez seja só palha. *8.5ºC*


----------



## vegastar (6 Jan 2018 às 14:05)

Alguém sabe como está a Serra da Freita? Haverá neve acumulada no topo?


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2018 às 14:05)

Por aqui 8.7 ºc actuais e um vento gelado de norte, alguma nebulosidade que vai tapando o sol 

Células visíveis sobre o mar.


----------



## Francisco Afonso (6 Jan 2018 às 14:07)

vegastar disse:


> Alguém sabe como está a Serra da Freita? Haverá neve acumulada no topo?


Sei que no Marão não há nada


----------



## João45 (6 Jan 2018 às 14:52)

Bom fim de semana pessoal!

De onde vem esta frente fria? Alguma previsão de chuva para a zona de Gaia/Porto?


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 15:22)

Vão-se formando cumulus a norte mas nunca dão em nada bah. 8.8°C, céu pouco nublado e vento frio.


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2018 às 16:54)

vegastar disse:


> Alguém sabe como está a Serra da Freita? Haverá neve acumulada no topo?



Até há pouco absolutamente nada.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jan 2018 às 17:08)

explodiu agora mesmo uma célula a noroeste de Viana de Castelo


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2018 às 17:09)

vitamos disse:


> Até há pouco absolutamente nada.


E assim continuará.
_____________________
Ainda algumas nuvens palha, á espera que limpe...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Jan 2018 às 19:33)

Céu limpo, não choveu...
Antes de sair de casa tinha 8.0ºC de temperatura e 77% de humidade relativa
A pressão atmosférica estava nos 1008hPa


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Jan 2018 às 22:37)

Em Montalegre neva...


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2018 às 23:31)

Boa noite,
Bastante frio, sigo já com 0°C.
De resto está vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## VRStation (6 Jan 2018 às 23:47)

TEMPERATURA  
 (Rio Tinto)  
Semana 01/2018


----------



## Semaj (7 Jan 2018 às 11:12)

Bom dia. 

Céu muito nublado. 

Vento fraco. 

A temperatura está nos 5 °.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jan 2018 às 13:35)

Bom dia,

Céu com muitas nuvens e algumas lenticulares.

Duas fotos de ontem ao fim do dia:




Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorms at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Jan 2018 às 16:20)

*9.9ºC*, algumas nuvens nos quadrantes este e norte.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Jan 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia
Antes de  sair de casa, temperatura de 6.5; humidade relativa de% 85 (EM - Globaltronics)
Brisa fraca de NNE
hPa 1012
Mar mais calmo face aos dias anteriores...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Jan 2018 às 09:01)

Temperaturas litoral norte...


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jan 2018 às 09:05)

Bom dia,

O dia começou com céu limpo e geada. Estavam 0,7°C quando saí de que casa e a mínima tinha sido para já 0,6°C mas duvido que baixasse mais. Algum nevoeiro para a zona mais baixa por volta do rio Cávado. Na parte de trás onde moro dois carros tinham umas fantásticas formações de gelo. Mais logo coloco fotos.


----------



## Stinger (8 Jan 2018 às 12:50)

Ontem á noite ainda chegou a chuviscar durante uns segundos

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jan 2018 às 17:25)

Não sei porque é que se formou hoje estas formações de gelo e noutros dias não mas muitos carros que estavam na parte de trás de onde moro estavam assim.

Duas fotos que tirei:




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Jan 2018 às 18:16)

Desce bem devido ao céu limpo e vento nulo. Descida que deverá ser travada de madrugada.

Para já 4,8º


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2018 às 21:23)

*0.9°C*, pena que a mínima vai ser estragada pela nebulosidade a caminho


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 21:35)

guimeixen disse:


> Não sei porque é que se formou hoje estas formações de gelo e noutros dias não mas muitos carros que estavam na parte de trás de onde moro estavam assim.
> 
> Duas fotos que tirei:
> 
> ...



Bastante interessante, bastante bonito !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 21:36)

c0ldPT disse:


> *0.9°C*, pena que a mínima vai ser estragada pela nebulosidade a caminho



Pode ser que com alguma sorte tenhas alguma surpresa quem sabe ...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Jan 2018 às 21:36)

O mapa para amanha (pluviosidade e neve)


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2018 às 22:30)

Boa noite,

noite fria por aqui, sigo com 5.7 ºc actuais.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2018 às 22:49)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Pode ser que com alguma sorte tenhas alguma surpresa quem sabe ...


Não me parece  Já para o interior sabe-se lá... *0.4ºC, *desce mais lentamente.


----------



## davidazevedo (8 Jan 2018 às 23:08)

Por Famalicão 2ºC


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Jan 2018 às 23:51)

Vamos lá ver se temos sorte...


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 23:52)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Vamos lá ver se temos sorte...


Que temperatura tens aí , João ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Jan 2018 às 00:01)

joselamego disse:


> Que temperatura tens aí , João ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Estou de serviço nos bombeiros


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2018 às 00:03)

Tenho *0ºC* estabilizados, não vai aos negativos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2018 às 00:40)

0°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## davidazevedo (9 Jan 2018 às 01:50)

Aqui ja está -1


----------



## slbgdt (9 Jan 2018 às 06:14)

Começa a chover bem em Barcelos..
5° graus...


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2018 às 07:37)

Bom dia,
Chove fraco com 4.6°C.
Vento fraco.
Vamos ver se Bragança terá alguma surpresa...


----------



## karkov (9 Jan 2018 às 08:58)

Arredores de Guimarães - 8:45 - 200mts








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2018 às 10:01)

Chove com 7 graus por Valongo, frio e vento gélido


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2018 às 10:34)

c0ldPT disse:


> Chove com 7 graus por Valongo, frio e vento gélido


Por aqui o cenário igual . Na santa.justa deve tar para aí 5 graus ?

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 10:37)

karkov disse:


> Arredores de Guimarães - 8:45 - 200mts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imaginem se houvesse frio em altura...


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2018 às 10:40)

A humidade relativa está alta demais para surpresas,


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2018 às 13:24)

Por aqui 7,4º e chuva fraca desde as 8h

O Wunderground está com problemas a minha estação está offline, assim como as outras parece-me, confirmam?


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2018 às 13:46)

Boa tarde.

*ESTÁ A NEVAR!
*
Eh, eh! Em Bragança...
Por cá está a chover desde cedo, sempre fraco mas, como é constante, o *acumulado* vai subindo, agora nos *18,0 mm*.
Fresco, o dia está desagradável, com os actuais *8,7ºC* de *temperatura* e a *humidade* alta de *96%.*
O vento sopra moderado de SSO.




Meteofan disse:


> O *Wunderground está com problemas* a minha estação está offline, assim como as outras parece-me, confirmam?


Estou a ver no wundermap e a tua e outras estações estão on-line a esta hora: 13.47h.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2018 às 13:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> *ESTÁ A NEVAR!
> *
> ...


Já voltou mas esteve offline, assim como a tua. Aqui continuam 7,4º e chuva com acumulado de apenas 6,6mm, 1\3 portanto, até dá vergonha eheh


----------



## cepp1 (9 Jan 2018 às 17:24)

Tive uma sorte fui a Viana ver os meus pais este fim de semana, e não apanhei chuva em nenhum dia, no meio da chuvada que tem sido este Inverno foi uma sorte!!!


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2018 às 17:44)

Boa tarde,
Hoje o dia é dos de Bragança- aproveitem bem esta nevada.
Por cá está um dia invernal com vento, frio e alguma chuva.
De momento não chove.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2018 às 18:43)

Não chove e estão 8,6º, com 8mm acumulados...

Venha de lá mais essa frente amanhã


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2018 às 19:03)

10 graus, espero ver algum granizo amanhã com a frente quem sabe  Neve dos pobres, ricos só em Bragança


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2018 às 19:52)

O pós-frontal já está a começar a entrar a norte na zona de Viana do Castelo...


----------



## dopedagain (9 Jan 2018 às 20:14)

Amanhã boa nevada em perspectiva para as Serras do Minho com a cota a descer aos 800 metros no final do dia. o aemet arrisca mesmo nos 700, temos percipitação em abundancia e frio finalmente!


----------



## VRStation (9 Jan 2018 às 20:42)

Meteofan disse:


> Por aqui 7,4º e chuva fraca desde as 8h
> 
> O Wunderground está com problemas a minha estação está offline, assim como as outras parece-me, confirmam?



Nos últimos dias, o Wunderground tem estado muito instável.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Jan 2018 às 21:24)

Boa noite! 
Chuva o dia todo e continua 
Sigo com 10.1°C e 95% HR
hPa 1016


----------



## qwerl (9 Jan 2018 às 22:08)

Boa noite
Dia frio de chuva e vento, principalmente durante a manhã

Por agora não chove, o acumulado deve andar à volta dos 10mm


----------



## davidazevedo (9 Jan 2018 às 22:16)

E como vai em Viana do castelo? Em Famalicao, muito diferente do dia de ontem. Agora 8.3.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Jan 2018 às 23:12)

A temperatura e humidade para já não esta propicia a queda de neve!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2018 às 00:02)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de chuva, aguaceiros a partir da tarde, de novo chuva...Confuso.
Mas é o relato mais fiel disto.
O vento acalmou durante a tarde.
Agora está mais calmo, com vento fraco. Não chove de momento (mas a qualquer momento lá caem umas pingas).
O *acumulado* desta 3ª feira foi de *23,1 mm*.

*Tactual: 9,1ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Jan 2018 às 01:07)

Fechei o dia com 23mm
De momento não chove, vento nulo
Temperatura de 8.5°C
Humidade relativa de 95%
hPa de 1017


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 08:06)

Festival elétrico e convecção profunda no mar Veremos o que chega cá, para já céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2018 às 08:39)

Bom dia, 

escuridão a Oeste e o vento assobia nas janelas, há pouco caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou* 0.5 mm *

11.4ºc actuais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Jan 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia,
Chuva persistente, vento moderado e trovoada 
Inverno à maneira 
Temperatura 12.5
Humidade relativa 95%


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jan 2018 às 09:06)

Trovão!


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2018 às 09:06)

Clarão a Oeste sobre o horizonte


----------



## meteo_xpepe (10 Jan 2018 às 09:07)

VRStation disse:


> Nos últimos dias, o Wunderground tem estado muito instável.


Confirmo na minha... muitas vezes offline e dificuldades em ver os registos em gráfico e tabela. Alguém sabe motivo e/ou quando situação será normalizada?


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Jan 2018 às 09:41)

Dia de verdadeiro temporal por Braga. Vento, chuva, céu escuro e alguns trovões.


----------



## supercell (10 Jan 2018 às 09:55)

Por aqui começou agora a pingar. Bastante escuro a Norte e Oeste. Espera-se uma boa frente...


----------



## Intruso (10 Jan 2018 às 10:03)

Chuvada brutal aqui na Maia!


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 10:11)

Chove bem em Valongo


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2018 às 10:17)

Rajada violentas, última de *92km/h
*
Abertas para Noroeste 

Edit: Rajada máxima de *98km/h *de SW

Impressionante o barulho do vento a passar entre os prédios.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Jan 2018 às 10:24)

Passamos a regime de aguaceiros! 
Mar agitado...


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2018 às 10:25)

Grande chuvada que se abateu pelo Porto, acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento


----------



## rotiv_silva (10 Jan 2018 às 10:33)

Em Aveiro chuva moderada. Já deu para ouvir trovões.

Enviado do meu SM-J510FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (10 Jan 2018 às 10:33)

Por aqui alguma trovoada e chuva forte


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Jan 2018 às 10:40)

Aqui a frente passou e o sol apareceu resplandecente.


----------



## HélderCosta (10 Jan 2018 às 10:46)

Volta verão estás perdoado


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2018 às 11:01)

Quando as nuvens embateram nas serras , nomeadamente na estrada d Miguel , aquilo foi de uma intensidade torrencial e rajadas fortíssimas . A estrada era um rio

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 11:04)

HélderCosta disse:


> Volta verão estás perdoado


Nope, de maneira alguma 
_________________________

*12.8ºC* com sol devido a algumas abertas.


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Jan 2018 às 11:06)

HélderCosta disse:


> Volta verão estás perdoado



Quem dita as ordens agora é o General Inverno. O Verão voltará oportunamente quando for o seu tempo.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2018 às 11:37)

Bom dia.

...e que dia!
Ainda agora caiu mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte, acompanhado de granizo fino (misturado com a chuva).
O vento também soprou com rajadas. Rajada máxima: 43,6 km\h às 10.15h - nesse aguaceiro\chuva o acumulado parcial foi de 13,7 mm.
O *acumulado* do dia está nos *17,0 mm*.
Não dei conta de trovoada - mas eu sou assim. 
Está fresco e tem estado bastante cinzento - agora que passou o aguaceiro clareou um pouco.

*Tactual: 9,9ºC
Hr: 87%
*​*


HélderCosta disse:



			Volta verão estás perdoado 

Clique para expandir...

*
Epá, epá!
Soem os alarmes...
Isso é aquilo que ainda não precisamos. Até porque alguma chuva cai ainda no interior e mais a sul.
Se por acaso chovesse no centro e sul e aqui fizesse uma pausa, tudo bem. Mas a chuva é precisa e quem vende roupa\calçado de inverno e guarda-chuvas tem de ganhar a vida. É ou não é? É...


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2018 às 12:08)

Bom dia...

Por aqui os meus dados são sempre tão fraquinhos que até dá vergonha de dizer...
Ora pronto, 8,8º e 6,3mm acumulados...


----------



## lm1960 (10 Jan 2018 às 12:35)

The Weatherman disse:


> Quem dita as ordens agora é o General Inverno. O Verão voltará oportunamente quando for o seu tempo.



Pode fazer um intervalo para a malta se divertir no Carnaval, depois pode continuar até Páscoa.


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Jan 2018 às 12:39)

lm1960 disse:


> Pode fazer um intervalo para a malta se divertir no Carnaval, depois pode continuar até Páscoa.



 Parece-me que não pode ser porque por essa altura o Verão está de férias no Brasil.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Jan 2018 às 13:43)




----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2018 às 14:17)

Boa tarde,
Este dia está a ser um valente dia de instabilidade com chuva, vento...
De manha caiu um aguaceiro muito forte acompanhado de rajadas, que até agora foi o mais forte do dia.
À pouco caiu um moderado. Agora abriu e o vento acalmou.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 15:35)

Cenário a *N* :




11 graus.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Jan 2018 às 15:38)

HélderCosta disse:


> Volta verão estás perdoado



Ah não estou a verf bem, quer dizer o ano passado praticamente foi verão todo o ano e ainda quer mais verão.?!


----------



## Torto 21 (10 Jan 2018 às 15:42)

HélderCosta disse:


> Volta verão estás perdoado


Verão temos nós demais.
Mas fica descansado, que com a treta desde clima depressa estamos outra vez no verão, para tua alegria.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2018 às 20:32)

Boa noite, 

por aqui *9.4 mm *acumulados, que sua maioria caíram num curto espaço de tempo, durante a passagem da frente. 

Sigo com 10.8ºc , vento WNW: 15Km/h e 83% HR.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 21:05)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado a forte com *8.0* graus de momento


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2018 às 21:29)

Saraivada por aqui


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2018 às 21:35)

Acho que ouvi um ronco.

Edit: não ouvi mais nenhum, pode ter sido um camião a fazer um barulho parecido e eu ter confundido com um trovão, no entanto no site do blitzortung dá para ver descargas aqui perto.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2018 às 21:41)

Snifa disse:


> Saraivada por aqui



Ainda acumulou bastante em certas zonas, foto de há minutos:






A responsável:







Temperatura desceu para 9.8 ºc actuais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

Boas,

Acabei de ver vários clarões agora enquanto seguia para casa, a NE e SW. 


Está um vento gelado, mas nem por isso desgosto de uns minutos a saboreá-lo...coisas de meteoloucos.


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2018 às 21:49)

Chuvada, com granizo á mistura!


----------



## VRStation (10 Jan 2018 às 22:01)

O ponto de situação por aqui...

Informação meteorológica APRS/CWOP de EW9831  - Informação

*Localização:* 41°10.95' N 8°33.48' W 

*Última informação WX:* 2018-01-10 21:51:06 WET (7m decorridos)
2018-01-10 21:51:06 WET hora local em Porto, Portugal [?]
*Temperatura:* 9.4 °C
*Ponto de condensação:* 8.0 °C
*Humidade:* 91 %
*Pressão:* 1023.4 mbar
*Vento:* Oeste 280° 14.8 km/h (Rajadas 38.9/km/h)
*Chuva: *0.0 mm durante a última hora, 6.3 mm durante as últimas 24 horas, 6.3 mm desde a meia-noite

O Wunderground continua com problemas, nada como o velhinho APRS/CWOP


----------



## davidazevedo (10 Jan 2018 às 22:16)

Por aqui, chuva com granizo. Estão 7.8


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 22:37)

Aqui também aguaceiro forte com granizo (~3-4mm de diâmetro) há 10 min.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jan 2018 às 22:56)

c0ldPT disse:


> Aqui também aguaceiro forte com granizo (~3-4mm de diâmetro) há 10 min.




Afinal acabaste por ver granizo, aqui por estas bandas o granizo cada vez é mais raro, vá lá já viste granizo.


----------



## davidazevedo (10 Jan 2018 às 23:06)

Mais uma "descarga" de chuva com granizo. Temperatura continua a descer. Pouco mais vai....7.2


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 23:15)

O radar promete umas boas próximas horas de aguaceiros moderados a fortes (talvez com granizo) para esta zona.


----------



## davidazevedo (10 Jan 2018 às 23:19)

c0ldPT disse:


> O radar promete umas boas próximas horas de aguaceiros moderados a fortes (talvez com granizo) para esta zona.


Ja que nao se ve neve, pelo menos temos granizo para animar...


----------



## Intruso (10 Jan 2018 às 23:20)

Volta a chover torrencialmente aqui na Maia.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 23:27)

Chuvada louca  Granizo pouco mas a chuva parece pedras a cair! Também rajadas fortes...


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2018 às 23:33)

Relâmpago


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 23:35)

Ouvi um trovão e clarão a SW! _Train line_ cá pela zona (?)


----------



## Intruso (11 Jan 2018 às 00:09)

Saraivada valente agora! Já ouvi dois trovões.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jan 2018 às 00:33)

Vai vir festa, muito vento antes da chegada da linha de instabilidade


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jan 2018 às 00:40)

Vou testar esta invenção da net e se isto realmente funciona, neste momento como detetor de trovoada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jan 2018 às 00:52)

Agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Jan 2018 às 01:06)

Boa noite, 
Encerrei o dia de ontem com *12mm*
De momento um aguaceiro
Temperatura de 11.5 °C
Humidade relativa de 75%
hPa de 1025


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 01:58)

Aguaceiro pesado!  Melhor pós-frontal deste Inverno.


----------



## VRStation (11 Jan 2018 às 11:31)

c0ldPT disse:


> Aguaceiro pesado!  Melhor pós-frontal deste Inverno.


Concordo! Aguaceiros de vulto. Desta vez não desiludiu.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Jan 2018 às 12:44)

Boa tarde, 
Céu  nublado por nuvens altas
Aguaceiros fracos


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 16:31)

Boas, *9.4ºC* segundo o novo auriol


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 17:42)

Começa a descer bem, *6.7ºC*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Jan 2018 às 17:46)

c0ldPT disse:


> Começa a descer bem, *6.7ºC*



Por aqui toda a tarde sem chuva, apenas céu nublado com abertas...


----------



## dopedagain (11 Jan 2018 às 18:03)

Hoje caia bem no Parque Nacional!!


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 18:14)

dopedagain disse:


> Hoje caia bem no Parque Nacional!!


Lindo! 
________________

*5.4ºC*, brisa ridícula a abrandar a descida


----------



## dopedagain (11 Jan 2018 às 18:24)

c0ldPT disse:


> Lindo!
> ________________
> 
> *5.4ºC*, brisa ridícula a abrandar a descida



Muito frio mesmo! eram 4h da tarde ainda nevava bastante.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 18:34)

*4.3ºC* em apenas 20 metros de descida em direção ao rio (aventurei-me com o auriol)  Aqui em cima 5 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2018 às 18:56)

dopedagain disse:


> Hoje caia bem no Parque Nacional!!


Fantástico! 

E nota-se perfeitamente o efeito altitude e orografia dessas serras. Nevar assim quando a precipitação tem sido quase ausente na parte da tarde no resto do território atesta bem o que é essa zona: uma barreira de condensação.


Por cá tivemos aguaceiros moderados pela madrugada e fracos de dia.
O *acumulado* é de *4,3 mm*.
Com isto o *total mensal* está nos *153,6 mm*. Vamos ver se chega à média...
Neste momento temos céu pouco nublado - há nebulosidade a norte.
O vento sopra fraco de N.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2018 às 19:04)

c0ldPT disse:


> *4.3ºC* em apenas 20 metros de descida em direção ao rio (aventurei-me com o auriol)  Aqui em cima 5 graus


já imaginaste na aldeia de couce...


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 19:18)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> já imaginaste na aldeia de couce...


Duvido ser mais baixo que aqui, devido á maior exposição oceânica, mas também já pensei em estudar esse local que parece ser bom para inversão!  Outro local interessante é a ponte de Ferreira, irei estudar essa zona ainda 
Aqui sigo com 3 graus, descida mais rápida agora.


----------



## VRStation (11 Jan 2018 às 21:05)

Depois de uns aguaceiros matinais, tivemos um dia soalheiro. A temperatura, entretanto, desceu imenso...

Informação meteorológica APRS/CWOP de EW9831

*Localização:* 41°10.95' N 8°33.48' W 

*Última informação WX:* 2018-01-11 20:46:05 WET (14m decorridos)
2018-01-11 20:46:05 WET hora local em Porto, Portugal [?]
*Temperatura:* 7.8 °C
*Ponto de condensação:* 5.1 °C
*Humidade:* 83 %
*Pressão:* 1028.0 mbar
*Vento:* Nordeste 40° 0.0 km/h (Rajadas 3.0 km/h)
*Chuva:* 0.0 mm durante a última hora, 2.8 mm durante as últimas 24 horas, 1.8 mm desde a meia-noite


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 21:16)

*1.9°C *


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2018 às 21:27)

c0ldPT disse:


> Duvido ser mais baixo que aqui, devido á maior exposição oceânica, mas também já pensei em estudar esse local que parece ser bom para inversão!  Outro local interessante é a ponte de Ferreira, irei estudar essa zona ainda
> Aqui sigo com 3 graus, descida mais rápida agora.


Cold o Record de temperatura mais baixa que registei foi em bustelo -6°c...
Quanto a couce posso  dizer que quando dou as minhas voltas de bike  sempre que passo por couce sente-se  a temperatura bem mais baixa.

Por aqui 5°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 22:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Cold o Record de temperatura mais baixa que registei foi em bustelo -6°c...
> Quanto a couce posso  dizer que quando dou as minhas voltas de bike  sempre que passo por couce sente-se  a temperatura bem mais baixa.
> 
> Por aqui 5°c
> ...


Por aqui no ano passado tive* -8.3ºC. *Junto ao rio é certo mas tive. Além disso duvido que aqui seja a zona mais fria do vale, talvez essa seja mais a NW  mais perto de Sobrado.
Por agora tenho *0.5ºC*


----------



## davidazevedo (11 Jan 2018 às 22:30)

Por Famalicao, ceu limpo e 4ºc.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jan 2018 às 22:33)

c0ldPT disse:


> Por aqui no ano passado tive* -8.3ºC. *Junto ao rio é certo mas tive. Além disso duvido que aqui seja a zona mais fria do vale, talvez essa seja mais a NW  mais perto de Sobrado.
> Por agora tenho *0.5ºC*



Excelente temperatura, vais chegar bem dentro dos negativos concerteza!


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 22:38)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Excelente temperatura, vais chegar bem dentro dos negativos concerteza!


Nada demais, já tive várias vezes nos negativos bem antes desta hora por vezes. *0.3ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2018 às 23:04)

Chegado a casa registo 3°c céu limpo!
Amanhã por está hora devem estar um 8°c...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jan 2018 às 23:11)

c0ldPT disse:


> Nada demais, já tive várias vezes nos negativos bem antes desta hora por vezes. *0.3ºC*



Em lisboa para chegarmos aos 0 graus é preciso muito esforço e mesmo assim não sei, o ano passado tivemos um janeiro frio, até nevou no Algarve, a temperatura que tens tu aí 0.3 graus é o que toda a gente queria ter em lisboa, pois em lisboa se chegamos aos 0 já é uma davida de Deus.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Jan 2018 às 23:37)

Sensação térmica demasiado baixa, brisa fria de leste


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2018 às 00:42)

Boa madrugada.

Temos agora os tradicionais e não menos badalados nevoeiros nos vales da região. 
O vento está calmo.
E fresco...

*Tactual: 0,9ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## karkov (12 Jan 2018 às 01:04)

Apanhei vários desses vales com nevoeiro no caminho para casa... cheguei com 0º


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## davidazevedo (12 Jan 2018 às 01:13)

Esta a baixar bem. Esta 0.7ºc. Nao pensava que ia baixar assim....


----------



## davidazevedo (12 Jan 2018 às 01:37)

Aqui ja esta negativo. Mais algum sitio? De certeza que sim


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Jan 2018 às 09:49)

Bom dia! Céu nublado, vento S
Temperatura de 8.2°C
Humidade relativa de 69%
hPa 1026


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jan 2018 às 10:33)

Bom dia,

Hoje o dia começou com um fantástico nascer do sol e também alguma geada. Mínima de 1,0ºC.




Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## karkov (12 Jan 2018 às 11:13)

Por Guimarães centro as 9:30 a temperatura estava nos 3°


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2018 às 12:22)

Boas, mas que dia gélido  Nublado e a temperatura ainda nos *7.5ºC. *Mínima de -0.6ºC com geada irrisória.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Jan 2018 às 16:25)

Boa tarde!
Céu nublado, vento de S fraco a moderado
T11°C; HR 67%


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2018 às 17:05)

Máxima não foi além dos *10ºC *


----------



## jonas (12 Jan 2018 às 17:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Cold o Record de temperatura mais baixa que registei foi em bustelo -6°c...
> Quanto a couce posso  dizer que quando dou as minhas voltas de bike  sempre que passo por couce sente-se  a temperatura bem mais baixa.
> 
> Por aqui 5°c
> ...


Bustelo, recarei?
Essa zona deve ser realmente excelente para inversão térmica, a aldeia tem um ribeiro ao fundo do vale que proporciona minimas muito baixas...


----------



## VRStation (12 Jan 2018 às 17:27)

TEMPERATURA ATUAL | 17:05

9.4 ºC
Hoje está cerca de 1.4° mais frio que ontem a esta hora, mas a diferença chegou a ser superior a 4º...


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2018 às 17:28)

jonas disse:


> Bustelo, recarei?
> Essa zona deve ser realmente excelente para inversão térmica, a aldeia tem um ribeiro ao fundo do vale que proporciona mínimas muito baixas...


Pela orientação desse vale parece que o frio escorre vale abaixo até ao rio Sousa perto da Sra. do Salto, talvez as mínimas sejam ainda mais baixas aí, ainda vou "imbestigar"


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2018 às 18:14)

*8.9ºC. *Á espera da frente*  *Espero ver uns bons aguaceiros e trovoada com granizo amanhã...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jan 2018 às 18:17)

c0ldPT disse:


> *8.9ºC. *Á espera da frente*  *Espero ver uns bons aguaceiros e trovoada com granizo amanhã...



Espero também ver granizo amanhã e bastantes aguaceiros, vamos ver se pelo menos vejo granizo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2018 às 18:28)

jonas disse:


> Bustelo, recarei?
> Essa zona deve ser realmente excelente para inversão térmica, a aldeia tem um ribeiro ao fundo do vale que proporciona minimas muito baixas...


Exato foi aí  que registei essa temperatura.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (12 Jan 2018 às 21:01)

Hoje dia notoriamente mais frio que ontem com apenas 6 graus às 9:30 da manhã.
Pelas 18:00 estavam 11 graus por VC.

Perto do Porto ou Vila do Conde onde acham que se pode ver neve? 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2018 às 21:25)

Boa noiite.

Por cá o dia foi de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Foi (e está) também um dia frio. A *Tmédia* está nos *4,4ºC*. Fresquinho...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Tmín: 0,2ºC
Tmáx: 8,5ºC

Tactual: 7,3ºC
Hr: 81%
*​A frente que se avizinha parece curta mas grossa. Suspeito que a chuva será intensa mas de curta duração. Os aguaceiros é que podem ser mais intensos, uma vez que atrás desta frente vem ar polar marítimo e poderá levar a trovoadas e queda de granizo (neve nas serras acima dos 1000 mts de altitude).



cookie disse:


> Perto do Porto ou Vila do Conde onde acham que se pode ver neve?


Como de costume...A zona mais próxima e mais prática deverá ser a serra do Marão, via A4\IP4. São sempre 100 km desde a tua zona.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2018 às 21:32)

A frente já esta a entrar a norte do Porto...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2018 às 21:45)

Hmm cheira me a flop x2 em relação  à  neve...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (12 Jan 2018 às 22:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noiite.
> 
> Por cá o dia foi de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
> Foi (e está) também um dia frio. A *Tmédia* está nos *4,4ºC*. Fresquinho...
> ...


Pois... Gostaria de variar o cenário ...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Jan 2018 às 22:35)

Boa noite! 
Começa a chover moderado


----------



## aikkoset (12 Jan 2018 às 22:37)

Boa noite a todos!
em Melres Gondomar 8.3ºC neste momento vento nulo, à espera da frente como todos


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Jan 2018 às 22:40)

@aikkoset a espera? Aqui já chove


----------



## aikkoset (12 Jan 2018 às 22:51)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> @aikkoset a espera? Aqui já chove


Sim à espera e nada de chuva às 18.30 estava com 6.2ºC


----------



## davidazevedo (12 Jan 2018 às 22:51)

Por Famalicão, muito nublado mas sem chuva. Temperatura 8.5º.


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2018 às 22:57)

Por aqui também á espera dela! Temperatura ronda os 9 graus


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Jan 2018 às 23:03)

Aqui chove bem!


----------



## aikkoset (12 Jan 2018 às 23:22)

No Seguimento do dia de hoje a temp. min foi de 1.4ºC durante a madrugada formou-se um extenso nevoeiro até a cota 100 sobre o vale do Rio Douro


----------



## Paelagius (12 Jan 2018 às 23:26)

aikkoset disse:


> No Seguimento do dia de hoje a temp. min foi de 1.4ºC durante a madrugada formou-se um extenso nevoeiro até a cota 100 sobre o vale do Rio Douro



Visibilidade daquelas que nem se vê a outra margem, que já é estreita.


----------



## aikkoset (12 Jan 2018 às 23:31)

Paelagius disse:


> Visibilidade daquelas que nem se vê a outra margem, que já é estreita.


Podes crer, navegar com nevoeiro requer um grande sentido de localização (Coisa nata dos nossos antepassados)


----------



## dopedagain (12 Jan 2018 às 23:42)

Já chove em ponte de lima! amanha volta a neve  espero que pouco que tenho que trabalhar domingo a 1000 metros de altitude!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Jan 2018 às 00:11)

E continua a chuva moderada  por vezes vento moderado


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2018 às 00:28)

Boa noite.

Já começou a chover há coisa de meia hora, mas entretanto parou.
No radar já se vê a frente na região minhota a começar agora a fustigar a região do Douro Litoral e zona de Aveiro.
Vamos lá ver o que nos traz - parece relativamente curta mas...que venha! 
Chove novamente: *1,0 mm* de *acumulado*.
A cota de neve deve rondar os 1100-1200 mts.

*Tactual: 7,7ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Jan 2018 às 00:29)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Já começou a chover há coisa de meia hora, mas entretanto parou.
> No radar já se vê a frente na região minhota a começar agora a fustigar a região do Douro Litoral e zona de Aveiro.
> ...



Aqui começou a chover as 22:00 aproximadamente e ainda não parou!!!


----------



## aikkoset (13 Jan 2018 às 00:33)

Paelagius disse:


> Visibilidade daquelas que nem se vê a outra margem, que já é estreita.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2018 às 00:35)

cookie disse:


> Pois... Gostaria de variar o cenário...


Então que tal apanhar a auto-estrada A7 para Famalicão, continuar por Guimarães e continuar para Vila Pouca de Aguiar?
Aquela zona é boa para estes nevões, boa limpeza de estradas e boa probabilidade de ver e sentir o elemento branco...




JoaoCodeco disse:


> Aqui começou a chover as 22:00 aproximadamente e ainda não parou!!!


A frente parece mover-se mais lento do que pensava...


----------



## aikkoset (13 Jan 2018 às 00:38)

Paelagius disse:


> Visibilidade daquelas que nem se vê a outra margem, que já é estreita.


Os Navegadores Sairão para o Mar não do Mar para a Terra! Abraço


----------



## davidazevedo (13 Jan 2018 às 00:55)

Aqui tambem chove bem. Temperatura tambem desceu. 6.7º


----------



## aikkoset (13 Jan 2018 às 00:57)

Paelagius disse:


> Visibilidade daquelas que nem se vê a outra margem, que já é estreita.


Os Navegadores Sairão para o Mar não do Mar para a Terra! Abraço


aikkoset disse:


> Os Navegadores Sairão para o Mar não do Mar para a Terra! Abraço


Por Melres Gondomar Começou a chuver agora! vento fraco NW Temp.7.8ºC


----------



## aikkoset (13 Jan 2018 às 00:59)

davidazevedo disse:


> Aqui tambem chove bem. Temperatura tambem desceu. 6.7º





davidazevedo disse:


> Aqui tambem chove bem. Temperatura tambem desceu. 6.7º


Por Melres Gondomar Começou a chuver agora! vento fraco NW Temp.7.8ºC


----------



## davidazevedo (13 Jan 2018 às 01:02)

Adorava era o tempo se passar, e todo o litoral levar com um nevao, daqueles que nem de casa se saía.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 01:04)

davidazevedo disse:


> Adorava era o tempo se passar, e todo o litoral levar com um nevao, daqueles que nem de casa se saía.


Lol andas a sonhar muito .
______________________
Por aqui chove bem agora


----------



## davidazevedo (13 Jan 2018 às 01:06)

c0ldPT disse:


> Lol andas a sonhar muito .
> ______________________
> Por aqui chove bem agora


E diz lá se nao era um bom sonho? No final o pessoal do forum combinava um jantar....


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 01:14)

davidazevedo disse:


> E diz lá se nao era um bom sonho? No final o pessoal do forum combinava um jantar....


Ah se era! 
________________________
Agora sendo mais realista mesmo acima dos 1000m parece que a acumulação de neve será pequena. Pelo que não sei se vale a pena ir ver "a neve" este fim de semana... 
Por aqui 8 graus e continua a chuva


----------



## aikkoset (13 Jan 2018 às 01:18)

davidazevedo disse:


> E diz lá se nao era um bom sonho? No final o pessoal do forum combinava um jantar....


Com esta humidade é mais facíl virar a cana para o ar e apanhar um bacalhau do que um floco de neve!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Jan 2018 às 01:32)

Sigo com 9.5ºC, humidade relativa de 88%, vento moderado, de momento sem chuva
hPa 1016
O acumulado nestas horas foi de *17mm*, rendeu bem


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Jan 2018 às 02:20)

Voltou a chover, com vento moderado de *SSW*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2018 às 02:56)

Boa madrugada.

Continua a chover...fraca a moderada; vai oscilando na intensidade.
O *acumulado* está nos *9,4 mm*.
A temperatura estagnou: *7,5ºC*


----------



## VRStation (13 Jan 2018 às 07:41)

Ainda não parou a chuva... 25.4 mm de acumulado. Este mês não está a ser nada mau.

Informação meteorológica APRS/CWOP de EW9831

*Localização:* 41°10.95' N 8°33.48' W 

*Última informação WX:* 2018-01-13 07:31:03 WET (4m decorridos)
2018-01-13 07:31:03 WET hora local em Porto, Portugal [?]
*Temperatura:* 8.3 °C
*Humidade:* 100 %
*Pressão:* 1015.6 mbar
*Vento:* Norte 340° 0.0 m/s (Rajadas 0.0 m/s)
*Chuva:* 1.3 mm durante a última hora, 25.4 mm durante as últimas 24 horas, 24.6 mm desde a meia-noite


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2018 às 08:18)

Bom dia por Valongo 9°c céu nublado.
A caminho da gralheira onde irei reportar todo o fim de semana.
Cmps

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (13 Jan 2018 às 08:21)

Por Guimarães parou de chover... a sair para Puebla de Sanabria com escala em Babe (restaurante Lombada)


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (13 Jan 2018 às 08:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Então que tal apanhar a auto-estrada A7 para Famalicão, continuar por Guimarães e continuar para Vila Pouca de Aguiar?
> Aquela zona é boa para estes nevões, boa limpeza de estradas e boa probabilidade de ver e sentir o elemento branco...
> 
> 
> ...


Não deve cair nada... Por aqui hoje está menos frio que ontem... Estamos com 9 graus e chuva fraca... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (13 Jan 2018 às 10:27)

A sair de Guimarães com 9,5° e grande chuvada  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Jan 2018 às 10:31)

Bom dia,
Os meus vizinhos aqui do lado de cima tem estes acumulados: 

A fronte desta madrugada deixou  Estes son os máis altos (en l/m2
-Illas Cíes: 33,9 
-Redondela: 27,9 
-Fornelos de Montes: 27,2 
-Cangas: 27 
-Ponte Caldelas: 26,2


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2018 às 10:45)

Céu negro em aproximação de Oeste


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Jan 2018 às 10:50)

Temperatura de 9.3°C,
Humidade relativa de 92%
1018 hPa
Acumulado deste evento *35mm *


----------



## karkov (13 Jan 2018 às 11:00)

Alto do Alvão sem neve... 4,5°


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (13 Jan 2018 às 11:20)

Já neva no PArque NAcional


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jan 2018 às 11:33)

Trovão!


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2018 às 12:09)

Boas, chove bem... 7,3º

Estou com problemas no wunderground, a estaçao nao atualiza apesar do Cumulus dizer que está "updating Weather Underground", que se passa?


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2018 às 12:28)

6,0, grande chuvada e grande descida...

Mas o wunderground continua sem atualizar, será problema no site? 
As outras estações parecem estar bem...


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 12:36)

Alguns trovões ao longe e céu negro a NW


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2018 às 12:39)

Rsolvido o problema no wunderground... Tinha a data do pc em 2002, porque foi abaixo e nao tem pilha da motherboard...

Entretanto tive de calcular +\- a chuva que caiu, levava 9mm antes do pc deixar de atualizar, depois disso acumulei mais 5mm , por isso editei no cumulus e pus 14mm acumulados no wunderground, não andará muito longe da realidade. Peço desculpa.

Belo aguaceiro ha pouco, duradouro e moderado\forte com algum granizo e descida da temperatura para 6º


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 12:50)

Shelf cloud a NW


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2018 às 12:58)

Boa tarde.

Depois da chuva da madrugada, eis os aguaceiros...
Este que acabou de cair foi interessante, com uma formação tipo "shelf cloud" aparentemente - não tenho o melhor campo de visão.


c0ldPT disse:


> Shelf cloud a NW


Deve ser a que passou por aqui...
Deixou-me 8,4 mm, o que elevou o *total do dia* para os *30,5 mm*. Nada mau...
Já levo *184,1 mm* no *mês*. Valor interessante atendendo que esperava um mês relativamente seco - as previsões sazonais de novembro apontavam para um mês mais seco pelo NO.
Hoje, felizmente, a precipitação tem sido mais democrática, tanto em todo o litoral do continente como no interior. Obviamente um pouco mais pelo norte.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 13:01)

Muito frio com este aguaceiro!  O setor sul da shelf cloud passou por aqui deixando grande chuvada com gelo á mistura.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 13:12)

_Shelf Cloud_ no início:





A chegar: 




Mesmo em cima (até medo metia nesta altura o barulho de aproximção ):




Após, ainda com chuva e rajadas fortes:




Agora sigo com 7.5ºC, grande malho na temperatura, ia nos 11ºC


----------



## jonas (13 Jan 2018 às 14:14)

c0ldPT disse:


> _Shelf Cloud_ no início:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Também passou por cá.
Caiu uma grande saraivada há cerca de 40 min
Agora céu nublado e não chove.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jan 2018 às 15:17)

Que escuridão enorme a NW. Vem aí


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jan 2018 às 15:32)

Que bomba!

Já se vê a shelf cloud


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jan 2018 às 15:38)

Cada raio e cada bomba! 
Já chove e com granizo


----------



## Macuser (13 Jan 2018 às 15:41)

guimeixen disse:


> Cada raio e cada bomba!
> Já chove e com granizo



----------

Aqui de Maximinos/Lomar vê-se tudo preto para Norte.

É cada Flash


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jan 2018 às 15:44)

Boas tardes,
acabou de cair uma bela granizada por aqui com direito a uma série de bombas. 


O céu estava medonho antes da intempérie. Muito escuro e formou-se uma shelf cloud.


Por agora mais calmo mas ainda se vão ouvindo trovões.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jan 2018 às 15:46)

Mais alguns trovões. Temperatura a descer bastante rápido. Já está a abrandar a chuva.


----------



## Macuser (13 Jan 2018 às 15:47)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas tardes,
> acabou de cair uma bela granizada por aqui com direito a uma série de bombas.
> 
> 
> ...



-------------

Confirmado Colega, festa em Braga 

Em relação aqui a Lomar passou demasiado a Norte NE

Esperar pela Proxima...


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 15:56)

Célula em Braga:




Célula que vem para aqui:


----------



## jonas (13 Jan 2018 às 15:57)

Bela chuvada a caminho...


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 16:10)

Trovão abafado a NW. Escuridão imensa


----------



## Stinger (13 Jan 2018 às 16:16)

Chuva forte e granizo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 16:18)

Vejo o mesmo daqui, ameaçador! Até me arrepio ao ver chegar 
Edit: Já está a terminar, alguma chuva forte e granizo mas nada demais. *8.9ºC*


----------



## Paelagius (13 Jan 2018 às 16:43)

Stinger disse:


> Chuva forte e granizo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quem me dera ter presenciado dessa perspectiva, em aproximação… Por aqui apenas pude vê-la passar por cima.






Bom seguimento.


----------



## SLM (13 Jan 2018 às 16:46)

Em Fafe, há uns minutos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jan 2018 às 17:13)

Em montes com cerca de 500 metros de altitude para os lados de Canedo, Santa Maria da Feira ocorreram algumas descargas eletricas e como a distancia ao mar ainda é alguma e com o aumento da altitude topográfica dou o palpite que tenha nevado nesses montes mais altos. Alguém podia confirmar, quem vive mais para o interior ou tenha vista para isso?


----------



## aikkoset (13 Jan 2018 às 17:21)

Miguel96 disse:


> Em montes com cerca de 500 metros de altitude para os lados de Canedo, Santa Maria da Feira ocorreram algumas descargas eletricas e como a distancia ao mar ainda é alguma e com o aumento da altitude topográfica dou o palpite que tenha nevado nesses montes mais altos. Alguém podia confirmar, quem vive mais para o interior ou tenha vista para isso?


Nada! Confirmo que no alto da Meda 500m só trevoada a serra está a espera!


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 17:35)

aikkoset disse:


> Nada! Confirmo que no alto da Meda 500m só trevoada a serra está a espera!


Os 500m ainda não é desta! Esperemos por uma próxima


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2018 às 18:11)

Boa noite (quase quase).

Há mais de uma hora tivemos uma aguaceiro, bem ameaçador de início, mas passou essencialmente a norte no concelho.
Algum granizo caiu misturado com a chuva, por vezes moderada.
O *acumulado* vai nos *32,5 mm*.
Está é um dia fresco, parecido com o de ontem, motivo pelo qual as casas pedem aquecimento...

*Tactual: 6,8ºC
Hr: 87%
*​Imagens após o último aguaceiro:


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jan 2018 às 18:13)

Registos da trovoada de hoje:




Approaching thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 19:16)

Relâmpago a NW há uns 20min.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jan 2018 às 19:24)

c0ldPT disse:


> Relâmpago a NW há uns 20min.


----------



## Cinza (13 Jan 2018 às 19:26)

c0ldPT disse:


> Relâmpago a NW há uns 20min.



Estava na cozinha e o barulho foi assustador, há muito que não ouvia um tão forte


----------



## Francisco Afonso (13 Jan 2018 às 19:30)

começou a chover bem outra vez agora. O Marão deve estar a ficar bem branquinho. Lá para as 14:30 de hoje, o céu descobriu um pouco e deu para ver que havia neve acumulada no Marão, pelo que me pareceu, acima dos 1200-1300m


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2018 às 19:33)

Boa noite.

Mais um aguaceiro moderado, mais *acumulado*. Total: *35,8 mm*.
A temperatura vai baixando mas muito lentamente.
Na zona da Peneda-Gerês já deve nevar acima dos 900 mts de altitude.
Lamas de Mouro e Montalegre devem ver o elemento branco, pois estão com cerca de 0,5-1ºC de temperatura.
Há por ali alguém? Oi?! 

*Tactual: 6,3ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 20:35)

Já la vão uns 10 relâmpagos e trovões fortes  Granizada agora!
Edit: Mais um!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2018 às 20:37)




----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Jan 2018 às 20:59)

Boa noite 
Dia de aguaceiros, sem granizo ou trovoada
Temp actual 8.6°C
HR 87%
hPa 1019 
Cai aguaceiro de momento


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 21:17)

*5.8ºC*, vem aí mais chuva...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2018 às 21:18)

Depois das 20h tivemos mais um aguaceiro, este com boa trovoada a acompanhar e algum granizo misturado com a chuva.
O vento também tem acompanhado estas células, soprando moderado.
Neste momento temos vento calmo, com mais um aguaceiro a cair, fraco. E frio...está frio. Acredito que a cota de neve seja agora de 750-800 metros na passagem das células, talvez um pouco mais alta nas montanhas mais expostas a oeste.
O *acumulado* entretanto subiu para os *40,9 mm*.
Já falta pouco para chegar aos 200 mm neste mês (*194,5 mm*).

*Tactual: 5,0ºC
Hr: 92%*​
Amanhã o panorama, com a prevista menor nebulosidade, deverá ser arrebatador: as montanhas mais altas do NO carregadas com um belo manto de neve.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Jan 2018 às 22:13)

Aristocrata disse:


> Depois das 20h tivemos mais um aguaceiro, este com boa trovoada a acompanhar e algum granizo misturado com a chuva.
> O vento também tem acompanhado estas células, soprando moderado.
> Neste momento temos vento calmo, com mais um aguaceiro a cair, fraco. E frio...está frio. Acredito que a cota de neve seja agora de 750-800 metros na passagem das células, talvez um pouco mais alta nas montanhas mais expostas a oeste.
> O *acumulado* entretanto subiu para os *40,9 mm*.
> ...



Este mês sigo com *185mm*
@Aristocrata estou quase apanhar-te 
Aguaceiro prolongado de momento


----------



## qwerl (13 Jan 2018 às 23:35)

Boas

Por aqui madrugada de chuva e vento, bom para dormir 

Manhã e tarde de aguaceiros fortes, alguns com granizo... O acumulado em Ovar é de 23,1mm, aqui deve ser um pouco maior.
O acumulado do mês segue nos 95,5mm. Neste momento não chove mas está bem fresco


----------



## GabKoost (13 Jan 2018 às 23:45)

Excelentes acumulados no Noroeste. Julgo que ninguém esperava esses valores. Pelo menos eu contava apenas com metade.

Aliás, saí de manhã para andar de bicicleta pois as previsões dos modelos apontavam para uma chuvita sem mais. Grande erro. Levei com ela pelas costas abaixo bem gelada e tive de esperar uma hora debaixo de uns cedros no meio do monte que ela parasse!

40mm hoje. Belo desfecho antes de umas tréguas na precipitação que, apesar de escusada por motivos ambientais, vai saber bem por razões pessoais!


----------



## davidazevedo (13 Jan 2018 às 23:50)

La vai caindo uma chuvita.....atualmente 4.7ºc.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2018 às 23:57)

Castro Laboreiro, com bastante neve.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Jan 2018 às 00:20)

*3.8ºC*, vem aí mais um


----------



## rokleon (14 Jan 2018 às 00:34)

Chegou agora forte chuva


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2018 às 00:37)

Boa noite,

Dia muito interessante ao nível da precipitação 27,2mm.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Jan 2018 às 01:33)

Parece que ficamos por aqui, os aguaceiros começam a rodar de direção e a degenerar... Já foi muito bom, concerteza acumulado do evento a rondar os 40mm!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Jan 2018 às 02:13)

Sigo com 7.0°C, humidade relativa de 88%
hPa de 1020
De momento sem chuva


----------



## jonas (14 Jan 2018 às 08:18)

Bom dia,
Estou pelo Porto, está céu algo nublado e vento fraco.
..........................................
Será que a serra da aboboreira tem neve?


----------



## DMartins (14 Jan 2018 às 09:45)

Bom dia.
Por Guimarães estamos com céu nublado, algum nevoeiro.
3.1°


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jan 2018 às 09:58)

Bom dia!

Bem sei que o que o pessoal quer é neve, mas isto também é branco, e bonito... 
Ontem ao final da tarde.




Storm clouds. Leça da Palmeira, 13-01-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Leça da Palmeira, 13-01-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Leça da Palmeira, 13-01-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Leça da Palmeira, 13-01-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Leça da Palmeira, 13-01-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2018 às 11:37)

Ficaram umas fotos espetaculares.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Jan 2018 às 11:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Bem sei que o que o pessoal quer é neve, mas isto também é branco, e bonito...
> Ontem ao final da tarde.
> ...



Wow!


----------



## jonas (14 Jan 2018 às 12:38)

Aguaceiro a cair neste momento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Jan 2018 às 13:52)

Boa tarde! De manha quando sai de casa estavam 7.0ºC e humidade relativa de 88%
Aguaceiros fracos e persistentes...
Só não vem a trovoada, ainda não deu para saborear nada...!


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Jan 2018 às 18:32)

Com 3 graus aqui segundo o carro.


----------



## cookie (14 Jan 2018 às 19:42)

Há pouco falhou a luz (geral) na Senhora da hora... Terá sido por descarga elétrica? Não me apercebi de nada...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jan 2018 às 20:06)

Dan disse:


> Ficaram umas fotos espetaculares.





Paelagius disse:


> Wow!


Obrigado!  Nunca tinha apanhado, ou visto sequer, uns mammatus por cima da refinaria!


----------



## smpereira (14 Jan 2018 às 20:18)

Boas, 
De regresso ao fórum depois de um tempo de ausência, embora seguindo todos os dias! 
Segundo o termómetro digital Auriol do lidl sigo já com 4.5°C  
Céu limpo e vento nulo com uma pequena neblina. 
Esta zona no seu melhor nestes dias frios


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Jan 2018 às 21:22)

Esta foto foi do dia 11 jan.
A qualidade não é a melhor... 
Mammatus as 07:30 da manha


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Jan 2018 às 21:49)

Precipitação do dia de ontem!


----------



## dopedagain (14 Jan 2018 às 23:01)

Hoje na Serra da Peneda!


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2018 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

Hoje tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos, tendo pela tarde a chuva parado e as abertas feito sentir-se. O sol ainda brilhou, timidamente.
Ainda consegui ver de relance neve no Marão, daqui da zona. O manto branco era grande. E aquilo ainda pertence ao NO, ao nosso* Litoral Norte*. 
O *acumulado* de hoje foi de *3,3 mm*.


JoaoCodeco disse:


> Este mês sigo com *198 mm*@Aristocrata estou quase apanhar-te


Pá! É *B-A-T-O-T-A*!!!
Acrescentaste 0,2 mm só para teres mais que eu...Não se faz!

Eu só tenho *197,8 mm*...


*Tactual: 0,9ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jan 2018 às 23:38)

Boa noite,

Por aqui vai nos 3,0ºC, a HR está nos 100% e já se formou nevoeiro.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Jan 2018 às 23:45)

Com -1º por aqui, a mínima vai ser bruta... (caso o vento não decida aparecer)


----------



## smpereira (14 Jan 2018 às 23:54)

Por aqui muita humidade e algum nevoeiro, as superfícies encontram-se molhadas!
Muito frio, com 2.9°C  

Edit : pequena subida, com 3.2°C


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Jan 2018 às 00:16)

Agora não posso ir lá fora, mas espreitando a janela parece estar nevoeiro cerrado. Temperatura -1.1°C  Terei algo especial amanhã?


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2018 às 00:19)

Sigo com* 4.6ºC* e vento de Leste a *10km/h*

Neblina / nevoeiro para o vale do Douro


----------



## davidazevedo (15 Jan 2018 às 01:02)

Hoje esta mais frio. Por aqui -1.5ºc


----------



## Paelagius (15 Jan 2018 às 01:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Sigo com* 4.6ºC* e vento de Leste a *10km/h*
> 
> Neblina / nevoeiro para o vale do Douro



De facto… Mas ainda vejo o cabedelo.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2018 às 06:55)

Bom dia, 

nevoeiro fechado e gelado vindo de Leste, actual e mínima *1.3 ºc *


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2018 às 07:30)

Bom dia,

Minima e atuais* 0.4ºC* com vento cortante de  leste a *16 km/h*

Windchill *-4.1ºC*


----------



## cookie (15 Jan 2018 às 08:14)

Ontem dia mais frio que sábado, hoje mais ainda, para já pelo menos, com os passadiços com geada e de momento 3 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2018 às 08:30)

Completamente gelado este nevoeiro, a mínima desceu aos *0.9 ºc* às 08:12 h 

Neste momento 1.1 ºc


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Jan 2018 às 09:32)

Mínima menos expressiva do que pensei, com -2.2°C. Agora com 1.5°C, ainda algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2018 às 10:05)

De regresso a Valongo registei uma minina de -1°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2018 às 10:50)

Foto tirada há instantes, nevoeiro a vir de leste 






Neste momento ainda bastante frio com *3.5ºC*


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jan 2018 às 11:42)

Bom dia,

Mínima de -0,1ºC. Muita geada nos carros aqui onde moro e pareceu-me que a água em cima de uns telhados estava congelada.
Mais logo coloco algumas fotos.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Jan 2018 às 17:27)

Boa tarde!
Depois de uma manhã gelada e com geada nos campos, eis que surge a "morrinha" com vento fraco de S


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2018 às 20:04)

Boa noite.

A noite foi muito fria, com negativos desde as 01.50h até às 09.10h. A Tmédia está nos 5,0ºC.
De manhã, num vale junto a Paredes, o termómetro "profissional" do meu carro mediu -1,5ºC. 
Havia nevoeiro nas zonas baixas do Vale do Sousa.
Entretanto o sol ainda apareceu durante a tarde, fugazmente, e entretanto encobriu.
Aguarda-se a chuvinha...

*Tmín: -1,0ºC
Tmáx: 11,0ºC

Tactual: 8,7ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## cookie (15 Jan 2018 às 22:18)

Dia frio por VC. De tarde encobriu e pelas 17:30 começou a chuva fraca. Entretanto parou e há pouco recomeçou.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jan 2018 às 22:38)

Aqui ficam as fotos que tirei hoje de manhã:










Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Ice by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog and frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog and frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sunrise in the fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Warm and cold by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2018 às 23:06)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos que tirei hoje de manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise in the fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Todas excelentes, mas esta é a minha preferida. Super mística!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Jan 2018 às 23:09)

Boa noite.
A chuva do fim do dia foi coisa pouca e de pouca duração...
@Aristocrata cheguei aos 201mm


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jan 2018 às 23:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Todas excelentes, mas esta é a minha preferida. Super mística!



Obrigado João Pedro!


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2018 às 23:48)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> @Aristocrata cheguei aos 201mm


Epá, epá!
Tenho que defender a minha honra. Queres ver que vou ter de ir ao penico mi#ar naquilo?! Queres ver?! 

Está a chuviscar, mas é tão pouco, tão pouco...
Na zona de Penafiel-Paredes também chuviscava pelas 22.30h. Aqui um pouco mais húmido entretanto mas também pouco chove.
O vento também está calmo.
Vê-se qualquer coisa no radar, no Douro Litoral. Vou aguardar...

*Tactual: 8,0ºC
Hr: 91%*​
Boa noite.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Jan 2018 às 23:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá, epá!
> Tenho que defender a minha honra. Queres ver que vou ter de ir ao penico mi#ar naquilo?! Queres ver?!
> 
> Está a chuviscar, mas é tão pouco, tão pouco...
> ...



Não tenho qualquer esperança que seja nada de mais, mas aguardemos...


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2018 às 00:27)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos que tirei hoje de manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opah! Quem me dera ter as oportunidades que tens para tirar fotos deste género. Muito boas!


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2018 às 00:28)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Não tenho qualquer esperança que seja nada de mais, mas aguardemos...


A massa de ar é bastante húmida e deverá deixar alguma chuva esta 3ª feira no NO, mais no litoral.


Entretanto continua a morrinhar, com nebulosidade bem fechada e fresquinho qb.
Até mais logo. Durmam bem...


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2018 às 07:12)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos que tirei hoje de manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belas fotos, parabéns.


----------



## cookie (16 Jan 2018 às 09:54)

Manhã bastante menos fria por VC agora com 12 graus e um cenário bastante deprimente de algum nevoeiro e morrinha persistente... Não gosto nada...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jan 2018 às 11:55)

Boas, dia chato, fresco e húmido com morrinha ocasional e nevoeiro a cota ~150m na serra de santa justa. Dia comum por estas bandas, não necessariamente interessante. Os modelos continuam a mostrar coisas diferentes a cada saída, certezas só a alguns dias de distância. Assim parece certo uns 3 dias pelo menos com menos nebulosidade, e ainda bem (pessoalmente), para dar reset a toda esta humidade no ar. A dos solos é que, para bem, deve permanecer.  De momento, 12 graus.


----------



## irpsit (16 Jan 2018 às 12:35)

Tenho imensas dúvidas disto. Possibilidade quase 0%.

"Tornado" em Felgueiras.
http://portocanal.sapo.pt/noticia/144390

PS: só agora reparei que era dia 13 Janeiro. Apesar de ter sido postado também hoje.
O vídeo mostra um pequeno downburst que levou uma estufa provavelmente pouco sólida, há uns dias atrás. Na altura ocorreu um aguaceiro forte na zona.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Jan 2018 às 14:27)

Boa tarde
Por aqui morrinha contínua 
Sigo com 12°C e 95% de humidades relativa
hPa de 1021


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2018 às 14:42)




----------



## jonas (16 Jan 2018 às 16:28)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui tive morrinha e nevoeiro de manhã, agora já parou e o céu está todo encoberto.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2018 às 17:22)

Bom fim de tarde.

Morrinha intermitente, chuva molha-tolos, chuva miudinha, orvalho grosso, chamem lá o que quiserem. Isto molha. Pouco mas molha.
Vá lá, não há inundações assim...
O tecto de nuvens tem estado baixo, criando nevoeiro nalgumas zonas de declive por esse Vale do Sousa fora.
*Acumulado*: *2,0 mm*. O da noite...
Neste momento está a chover fraco, morrinhenta. O vento está calmo.
E com isto falta 0,1 mm para os 200 mm no mês. Arre!

*Tactual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 95%
*​


irpsit disse:


> Tenho imensas dúvidas disto. Possibilidade quase 0%.
> 
> "Tornado" em Felgueiras.
> http://portocanal.sapo.pt/noticia/144390
> ...



Há efectivamente rotação ali, logo nas primeiras imagens. Mas pode bem ser um downburst (ou outra coisa).
*Haverá algum meteorologista* que possa analizar melhor este fenómeno? Até porque neste caso há imagens que podem ajudar...


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2018 às 19:38)

Boa noite, 

por aqui dia com alguma chuva fraca/morrinha que acumulou *2.5 mm*.

Neste momento 12.4ºc, vento fraco e 98 % HR, algum nevoeiro e claro, muita humidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2018 às 20:52)




----------



## guimeixen (16 Jan 2018 às 22:02)

Boa noite,

Por agora 11,7ºC, HR a 98% e 3,8mm acumulados.



Tiagolco disse:


> Opah! Quem me dera ter as oportunidades que tens para tirar fotos deste género. Muito boas!





Manmarlopes disse:


> Belas fotos, parabéns.



Obrigado!


----------



## cookie (16 Jan 2018 às 23:59)

De momento 13 graus, mantém-se a morrinha e o nevoeiro... Blargh...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Jan 2018 às 08:29)

Bom dia
De momento sem chuva, céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco de N/NE
Quando sai de casa a temperatura estava nos 10.0ºC e a humidade relativa nos 92%
hPa de 1022
Boa quarta para todos


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jan 2018 às 18:31)

*5.9°C*, junto ao rio (18h25), aqui em cima 8.5°C  Falamos de menos de 100m de distância. Pelas 17h15 estavam 11.8ºC lá, logo descida de uns 5ºC em 1 hora, que máquina de inversão!


----------



## smpereira (17 Jan 2018 às 23:30)

Boas,

Dia soalheiro com a temperatura mínima a ser atingida há pouco, 6.1ºC  e temperatura máxima, 14.3ºC
Neste momento 6.4ºC  e muita humidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2018 às 00:31)

Boa noite.

A madrugada anterior ainda nos trouxe alguma precipitação fraca nas 1ªs horas, com um *acumulado* de *1,0 mm*.
O dia foi agradável, com bastante sol e vento em geral fraco.
A noite segue fresca...

*Tactual: 3,3ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## qwerl (18 Jan 2018 às 01:17)

Boa noite

Por aqui o dia de ontem trouxe céu muito nublado e alguma morrinha, que acumulou 1mm.

Hoje completamente diferente, dia agradável com céu limpo e algum vento de Norte. Ovar chegou aos *15,4ºC. *Também sabe bem uma pausa depois de um período chuvoso*
*
O mês leva para já 101,9mm, já não anda muito longe da média


----------



## smpereira (18 Jan 2018 às 09:54)

Bom dia
Noite fria com mínima de 3.4ºC
Por agora céu limpo e vento nulo com *7ºC*


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Jan 2018 às 10:02)

Boas, mínima de *-1.0°C* junto ao rio (finalmente fiz o teste), e de 0.4°C aqui em cima (100m distância), a elevação do local é 13m abaixo da daqui.  Relembro que a mínima prevista era de 4°C, agora imaginem quantas  negativas não há por lá  Muita geada pelos arredores, já a derreter, com 6 graus atuais.


----------



## smpereira (18 Jan 2018 às 23:40)

Boas,

Mais um dia soalheiro, calmo, noites frias, dias frescos mas mais amenos que nos últimos tempos, sem muito para relatar 

Tmínima: 3.4ºC
Tmáxima: 13.5ºC
Tatual: *7.4ºC*

*Edit : 6.7°C a descer bem. *


----------



## jonas (19 Jan 2018 às 07:30)

Bom dia,
Noite fria, a mínima deve ter andado pelos 0.5°C. Agora 1.4°C e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Jan 2018 às 00:17)

Nevoeiro muito cerrado com visibilidade  nula a 50m, 4 graus 
Edit: Incrível, muito nevoeiro, tudo molhado parece que choveu torrencialmente  Visibilidade 20m a diminuir.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Jan 2018 às 16:17)

Boa tarde e bom fim de semana para quem o tem! 
A dita "morrinha" esta de volta!


----------



## VRStation (20 Jan 2018 às 23:53)

A história da temperatura ao longo da semana...

TEMPERATURA 
(Rio Tinto) 
Semana 03/2018


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2018 às 13:29)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui dia semelhante a ontem, céu encoberto, alguns nevoeiros e chuva fraca neste momento. 

Sigo com *0.8 mm* acumulados ( ontem *1.4  mm* ) 12.8 ºc actuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2018 às 20:01)

Boa noite.

Estes dias tem sido marcados pela calma meteorológica.
Algum sol, alguma nebulosidade (ontem e hoje  com nevoeiro\nebulosidade baixa constante), humidade também e vento em geral fraco.
Ontem nada *acumulei* da chuva fraca\chuvisco, hoje apenas *1,0 mm*.
A partir de amanhã teremos o AA _à perna_, com um pequeno intervalo na 5ª feira, quando deverá chover de novo.
Nada contra, excepto que, para os nossos conterrâneos do sul, uma *cut-off* seria bem-vinda para lhes trazer a paz da chuva a cair-lhes do céu...

*Tactual: 11,5ºC*
*Hr: 95%*​Estive à bocado a ver alguns dados que tinha guardado no PC, e deparei-me com dados um bocado "surreais" sobre o ano hidrológico de 2000-2001. Pá! Que saudades de um ano assim...(menos os episódios de morte e destruição desse triste inverno como foi a queda da ponte de Entre-os-Rios).
O SNIRH *(Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos) *teve uma estação hidrométrica na freguesia de Lamoso, aqui no concelho (não se trata de uma estação de montanha ou parecido - é uma zona urbanizada a aproximadamente 350-375 mts de altitude). Numa zona que eu sempre achei que seria mais húmida do que aquela onde tenho a estação. E parece que os dados o comprovam...
Aqui estão os meses e os totais de cada mês desse ano hidrológico.



> Ano hidrológico 2000-2001 (Lamoso-Paços de Ferreira):
> 01/10/2000 09:00 *135.4 mm*
> 01/11/2000 09:00 *465.4 mm*
> 01/12/2000 09:00 *768.7 mm*
> ...


3543,4 mm.
Trata-se de um valor muito alto, num ano especial. Esta estação tinha uma *média de precipitação* a rondar os *1750 mm* (já a visualizei há uns anos mas não o posso confirmar agora, pois o SNIRH deixou de disponibilizar os dados).
A *estação agrária* localizada no centro da cidade de Paços de Ferreira (mais perto da minha estação), por comparação, tinha uma média de *1709,2 mm*.

*Ó tempo, volta pra trás!*


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 20:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Estes dias tem sido marcados pela calma meteorológica.
> Algum sol, alguma nebulosidade (ontem e hoje  com nevoeiro\nebulosidade baixa constante), humidade também e vento em geral fraco.
> ...


Outros tempos...saudades!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (23 Jan 2018 às 00:04)

Dias sem qualquer interesse com chuva fraca persistente que não tem dado tréguas... Algum nevoeiro... Enfim...
Preciso de uma ou duas semanas de sol (dias consecutivos) para umas obritas no terraço... Estou à espera desde dezembro... Péssimo timming o meu...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (23 Jan 2018 às 07:36)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro cerrado com visibilidade de 15-20m.
Vento fraco e 5.8°C.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia.







"Vira o disco e toca o mesmo!" 
Depois de ontem termos ainda precipitação fraca (chuvisco\orvalho) e um acumulado de 1,0 mm, num dia nublado e com nevoeiro na parte da madrugada, hoje temos de novo nevoeiro a começar a manhã e orvalho. Está tudo húmido, encharcado mesmo.
O vento está calmo.

*Tactual: 7,9ºC
Hr: 100% (!)*​


----------



## Stinger (23 Jan 2018 às 13:29)

Por aqui ceu com pouca nebulosidade .

A testar o mate 10 pro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Jan 2018 às 16:52)

Boa tarde! De momento céu nublado por nuvens altas, brisa de N/NO
Estes dias de chuva fraca/chuvisco ("morrinha") renderam um total de *9mm*
Falta aguardar o dia de quinta feira para ver os que nos espera, já que temos o *AA *ai a porta


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Jan 2018 às 18:40)

Boas, *7.8ºC*  Dias sem história, nada a acrescentar.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu pouco nublado mas deverá encobrir rapidamente.
As nuvens começam a chegar vindas do atlântico na metade norte do concelho.
O vento mantêm-se fraco de NNE.

*Tmín: 1,2ºC

Tactual: 1,6ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jan 2018 às 11:41)

Por aqui 0°C às 7h30 segundo o carro  Agora um sol fantástico mas ainda fresco devido ao vento


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Jan 2018 às 18:27)

Boa tarde/noite 
Vento moderado toda a tarde, já chuviscou
Espero que chova bem


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Jan 2018 às 19:22)

T11.9ºC e 85% HR


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Jan 2018 às 20:16)

Chuva fraca, mas certinha...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Jan 2018 às 01:08)

Chuva fraca a moderada
T- 11.9ºC 
HR . 89%


----------



## Paelagius (25 Jan 2018 às 01:35)

Boa noite de rega. Chove moderadamente.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Jan 2018 às 03:12)

Intervalo de chuva neste momento, após cair certinha...Acumulei *5mm (devia ter acumulado mais, mas houve um problema com o pluviometro).*
De momento sigo com 11.2ºC e 90% de humidade relativa.
Já se nota bem a sensação térmica. 
Vou esperar mais um pouco por ela


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2018 às 06:48)

Bom dia, 

madrugada de chuva e continua, sigo com *16.8 mm* acumulados. 

9.8 ºac actuais.

Janeiro segue com *137,2 mm.*


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jan 2018 às 12:12)

Céu negro em aproximação de Oeste

Webcam : https://www.wunderground.com/webcams/Koatay108/1/show.html


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2018 às 13:06)

Boas, 

por aqui *20.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento. 

Está mais frio com 8.9ºc actuais e bastante vento de NW


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2018 às 13:44)

*11.8ºC*, já não chove há algum tempo aqui por isso aqueceu


----------



## dopedagain (25 Jan 2018 às 13:54)

Já neva a 1000 metros na Serra da Peneda


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2018 às 14:14)

Wow, já acumula assim aos 1000m  @dopedagain  Haja precipitação  Por aqui grande intervalo na chuva, e ainda deve demorar bastante para chover de novo (acho eu ).


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jan 2018 às 16:33)

À pouco na Foz do Douro, Porto







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2018 às 16:57)

*9.5°C*, aproximam-se aguaceiros finalmente


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jan 2018 às 16:58)

Forte aguaceiro de granizo à pouco!


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jan 2018 às 17:35)

Na zona da casa da música
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2018 às 17:52)

Aguaceiro fraco com um pouco de granizo, 8.7°C.
Edit: parou mas desceu para 8.5°C
Edit do edit (): 18h18: Aguaceiro moderado, agora fiquei com 7 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2018 às 18:48)

Boas gente do norte litoral, reino da chuva, do granizo e da frescura. 

Por cá depois da chuva moderada da madrugada, o dia trouxe os aguaceiros, alguns de granizo.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, com rajadas.
O *acumulado* do dia está nos *28,4 mm*. Nada mau...

*Tactual: 7,3ºC
Hr: 75%*​


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2018 às 18:51)

Por aqui *22 mm* acumulados. 

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro com alguma saraiva miúda.

Sigo com 7.8 ºc actuais, está frio e com o vento a ajudar


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jan 2018 às 19:07)

Estão 7,5ºC e o acumulado vai nos 18mm.

A primeira foto quando o aguaceiro estava a formar-se e a aproximar-se. A segunda e terceira com ele já bem mais perto e visível o granizo (ou neve que derrete naquela transição para o cinzento em cima do telhado?). A última mostra o lado norte do aguaceiro após ele ter passado. Deixou quase 4mm e bastante granizo mas derreteu rápido.




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Hail by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Hail by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2018 às 21:14)

*5.9°C*


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2018 às 23:32)

Não esperava nada este round de aguaceiros! Chove moderado com *3.7ºC  *A cota no minho segundo algumas estações do wundergound e uns cálculos simples, parece rondar os 600m, tal como o GFS chegou a prever em algumas runs.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Jan 2018 às 00:16)

De momento 7.9°C, HR 89%
Aguaceiros persistentes


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Jan 2018 às 10:47)

Bom dia
Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, passou aqui à pouco um aguaceiro fraco.
Temperatura de 12.3ºC, ponto de orvalho *6.83*


----------



## smpereira (26 Jan 2018 às 12:45)

Boas,

Noite fria e húmida com mínima de 2.6ºC
Agora o sol vai brilhando por entre algumas nuvens que vão passeando e sopra um vento frio de Norte.


----------



## cookie (26 Jan 2018 às 13:52)

Ontem dia frio marcado por alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes. A máxima aqui ficou-se pelos 13 graus.
Fotos de ontem pelas 18:00.














Hoje dia mais soalheiro mas igualmente frio, talvez até um pouco mais.
De momento 11 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Jan 2018 às 17:05)

Boa tarde,
Continuação de céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco de NNO
Temperatura de 12ºC e ponto de orvalho de 5.13


----------



## cookie (26 Jan 2018 às 23:27)

Foto tirada hoje pelas 17:30.






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (27 Jan 2018 às 13:10)

Fantático céu cheio de altocumulus lenticularis. A provocar iridescência por volta do sol e há uma a nordeste com várias camadas. Mais logo coloco fotos.

Imagem de satélite da que tem várias camadas:


----------



## Cinza (27 Jan 2018 às 18:09)

Boa tarde. 
O dia começou um pouco frio, já a tarde esteve com uma temperatura amena, geralmente o céu esteve nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Jan 2018 às 21:06)

Fotos das nuvens lenticulares de hoje:




Lenticular cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cloud iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lenticular clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lenticular clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lenticular clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lenticular clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lenticular clouds at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jan 2018 às 21:11)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos das nuvens lenticulares de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que espectáculo!!  (E que inveja também )


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Jan 2018 às 21:12)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos das nuvens lenticulares de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal! Grande trabalho


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2018 às 21:30)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos das nuvens lenticulares de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Registos magníficos!!!


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2018 às 21:44)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos das nuvens lenticulares de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nota 20

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (28 Jan 2018 às 00:04)

TEMPERATURA  
 (Rio Tinto)  
 Semana 04/2018


----------



## Carlos Seabra (28 Jan 2018 às 00:22)

Saudações a todos.

Chamo-me Carlos Miguel Seabra, nascido há 22 anos no centro do Porto mas residindo desde então no centro de Paços de Ferreira.

A minha grande paixão é a Aviação e certamente que alguns dos membros que também gostam de Aeronáutica já ouviram falar, já viram fotos minhas ou já leram o meu nome por outras paragens.

Sigo este fórum há já alguns meses, em particular este tópico por ser o que geograficamente mais me interessa. Conheço pessoalmente pelo menos um dos membros, o moderador *Duarte Sousa *(que até já partilhou por aqui um ou dois vídeos meus da Tempestade "Ana"), um "camarada" dos Aviões também. E pelo que me apercebi, existe por cá no mínimo um utilizador que reside relativamente perto de mim, o *Aristocrata*. Um cumprimento especial aos dois.

Entendo pouquíssimo de Meteorologia mas venho-me interessando por esta área. À conta das minhas leituras por aqui já fui aprendendo qualquer coisita. 

Hoje estava pelo Aeroporto do Porto a praticar o meu _hobby_ (_planespotting_) quando fui reparando no céu e nas belas nuvens lenticulares que raramente observo. Fui captando algumas fotos durante a tarde, tarde essa que culminou com um pôr do Sol sensacional. As seguintes imagens foram captadas nas imediações do Aeroporto.


























Votos de um (resto de) bom fim de semana!


----------



## jonas (28 Jan 2018 às 12:26)

Bem-vindo, mais um novo membro desta zona, espero que aprenda e participe. As fotografias estão muito boas, parabéns!
.....................................
Por cá mais um dia de sol e temperatura amena, e assim devem continuar nos próximos dias segundo os modelos.


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Jan 2018 às 12:53)

Carlos Seabra disse:


> Saudações a todos.
> 
> Chamo-me Carlos Miguel Seabra, nascido há 22 anos no centro do Porto mas residindo desde então no centro de Paços de Ferreira.
> 
> ...


Mais um membro cá da zona   Seja muito bem vindo! E já agora belíssimas fotos 
_______________________

Por agora muito sol com a temperatura a rondar os 14 graus. _Welcome spring_


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2018 às 13:42)

Carlos Seabra disse:


> Saudações a todos.
> 
> Chamo-me Carlos Miguel Seabra, nascido há 22 anos no centro do Porto mas residindo desde então no centro de Paços de Ferreira.
> 
> ...


Boa tarde, sê bem vindo Carlos Seabra
Nasci em Gondomar , mas estou dar aulas no sul (Monchique).
Sempre que posso vou até minha terra natal...
Parabéns pelas excelentes fotos!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2018 às 14:23)

Carlos Seabra disse:


> Saudações a todos.
> 
> Chamo-me Carlos Miguel Seabra, nascido há 22 anos no centro do Porto mas residindo desde então no centro de Paços de Ferreira.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo, Carlos! Que grande entrada, fotos espectaculares  Ficamos à espera de mais


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jan 2018 às 14:34)

Carlos Seabra disse:


> Saudações a todos.
> 
> Chamo-me Carlos Miguel Seabra, nascido há 22 anos no centro do Porto mas residindo desde então no centro de Paços de Ferreira.
> 
> ...


Bem, este tópico está ao rubro! Que fotos lindas! Bem vindo!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2018 às 16:43)

Boa tarde 17°c céu limpo  mas que rico domingo de Maio...

..perdão, Janeiro!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (28 Jan 2018 às 16:53)

Acabei de ver o primeiro bando de andorinhas.
Inédito em Janeiro, pelo menos para mim.


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2018 às 16:56)

FSantos disse:


> Acabei de ver o primeiro bando de andorinhas.
> Inédito em Janeiro, pelo menos para mim.


Não seriam andorinhas das rochas? Se sim é normal (são residentes)


----------



## FSantos (28 Jan 2018 às 17:00)

Não, tenho a certeza absoluta que são das que antes só se viam na primavera.


----------



## VRStation (28 Jan 2018 às 19:25)

E assim vão as coisas...

Informação meteorológica APRS/CWOP de EW9831

*Localização:* 41°10.95' N 8°33.48' W
*Última informação WX:* 2018-01-28 19:20:58 WET (3m decorridos)
2018-01-28 19:20:58 WET hora local em Porto, Portugal [?]
*Temperatura:* 14.4 °C
*Ponto de condensação:* 4.1 °C
*Humidade:* 50 %
*Pressão:* 1032.3 mbar
*Vento:* Nordeste 50° 1.9 km/h (Rajadas 3.0 km/h)
*Chuva:* 0.0 mm durante a última hora, 0.0 mm durante as últimas 24 horas, 0.0 mm desde a meia-noite


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Jan 2018 às 19:49)

Boa noite! 
Dia de céu limpo e ameno
De momento a temperatura é de 11.5°C, humidade relativa de 75%


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Jan 2018 às 13:58)

Boa tarde
Céu limpo, vento fraco de N/NO
Temperatura de 16.8
Hrelativa de 57%


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Jan 2018 às 14:08)

Resumo de hoje: Sol quente que até ferve os miolos após algum tempo exposto, vento de leste morno e seco (passei a mão numas ervas e estão sequinhas sequinhas) e temperatura primaveril: *19.0ºC* medidos á sombra com o auriol.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2018 às 14:12)

Boas

Mínima de *8,7℃*

Agora céu limpo e vento fraco com tempo quente *19,3℃*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Jan 2018 às 17:17)

Fui "trabalhar" para o monte, erradicar umas haqueas "picantes", terreno a superfície muito seco, humidade relativa nos 40% e a temperatura nos 20°C
Vento fraco a moderado de N/NO, com rajadas de 15km/


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2018 às 18:47)

Boas,

por aqui dia ameno para Janeiro, mínima de *10.7ºc* e máxima de *18.3ºc*.

Neste momento ainda 16.0ºc, vento fraco de ENE e 53% HR.

Janeiro termina praticamente na média com *143,9 mm *acumulados


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Jan 2018 às 00:01)

Boa noite! Noite com um luar fenomenal 
Temperatura de 10.6°C
Humidade relativa de 70%


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Jan 2018 às 23:25)

Boa noite!
Céu limpo, luar muito giro 
Temperatura de 8.0ºC 
HRelativa de 74%
Ponto de orvalho de 3.80


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2018 às 07:02)

Bom dia, 

mais frio hoje, mínima de *5.4 ºc*.

Neste momento 5.9 ºc, vento fraco de ENE, 88% HR.


----------



## cookie (31 Jan 2018 às 11:25)

Ontem dia primaveril, hoje mais do mesmo é manhã fria, pelas 7:00 a estação marcava 6graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 11:39)

Boas, por aqui ás 8h da manhã estavam *0ºC  *Agora um sol espetacular já com *14.5ºC! *Parece que a partir de hoje deve finalmente arrefecer* *


----------



## cookie (31 Jan 2018 às 20:07)

O dia acabou por ficar meio cinzento e bastante, mas bastante mais frio que ontem. O arrefecimento foi notório!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------

